# Star Wars Episode 8: Großteil der Kritik war politisch motiviert laut Studie



## Darkmoon76 (4. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: Großteil der Kritik war politisch motiviert laut Studie* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 8: Großteil der Kritik war politisch motiviert laut Studie*


----------



## reddragon1212 (4. Oktober 2018)

Der Film war scheiße, das ist das Problem. 
Ich hoffe wir vergessen das nicht wenn SW9 in die Kinos kommt. Disney muss das jetzt echt mal spüren wenn wir überhaupt mal wieder einen guten SW sehen wollen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. Oktober 2018)

War klar, dass die News hier auch noch kommt  Aber wenigstens nicht mit zu reißerischer Überschrift 

Im Endeffekt keine ernstzunehmende Studie. 
Richtig ist mit Sicherheit, dass pop-kulturelle Themen immer mehr auch politisch beeinflusst werden und Diskussionen über Filme und andere Medien schnell ins Politische übergreifen. 
Analysiert wurden im Endeffekt 967 Tweets, da mehrfache Tweets mit der gleichen positiven oder negativen Meinung über den Film von der gleichen Person zusammengefasst wurden. Alle Tweets waren direkt an Rian Johnson gerichtet und hier liegt dann auch schon der Umstand, der der Studie das Genick bricht - ca. 20% aller untersuchten Tweets an Johnson waren negativ. Die Studie schließt daraus: Lediglich 20% aller Fans mochten TLJ nicht. Und dieser Schluss ist schlicht nicht logisch. Die wenigsten Leute, die TLJ nicht mochten werden das Bedürfnis fühlen, das direkt dem Regisseur mitzuteilen. Bei Leuten, die den Film mochten ist das viel wahrscheinlicher. So oder so, nie im Leben kann diese Gruppe von 967 Tweets repräsentativ angesehen werden für die gesamte Star Wars-Fangemeinde. 
Bots, Trolls etc. schreiben außerdem allgemein viel häufiger an prominente Persönlichkeiten, ein Umstand, den die Studie selbst festhält. Die Quote dürfte also bei Rian Johnson so oder so entsprechend substantiell sein, eine Ableitung auf die gesamte Fanbase von Star Wars ist erneut unlogisch.
Was überhaupt einen "russischen Troll" ausmacht und welche Accounts in diese Kategorie geschoben werden, definiert die Studie auch nicht wirklich ausführlich genug. 
Die Studie charakterisiert dann noch die große Mehrzahl der negativen Tweets als männlich. Interessant wäre gewesen zu sehen, wie viele der positiven ebenfalls von Männern abgesendet sind; ich würde behaupten auch dort fände sich eine Mehrzahl Männer. "Toxic masculinity" mit ins Spiel zu bringen ist dementsprechend unangebracht.

Die Studie hat allgemein einen sehr positiven Unterton gegenüber Star Wars und Rian Johnson - das muss nicht zwangsläufig schlecht sein, lässt aber dennoch an der Objektivität des durchführenden Schreibers zweifeln. Dazu hat er Rian Johnson im Nachgang auf Twitter noch gesagt, dass er in seiner Nähe wohnt und ob sie nicht einmal einen Café trinken gehen könnten. Imo nicht die besten Voraussetzungen eine wirklich objektive wissenschaftliche Studie durchzuführen. Definitiv nicht zitier- oder verwertbar. Aber zeigt nur wieder, dass ein Großteil heutiger wissenschaftlicher "Studien" kompletter Schwachsinn sind.


----------



## Enisra (4. Oktober 2018)

naja, wenn man so sich anschaut das gerne mit irgendwie SJW Film herrumgeschmissen wird und dass der ganz schlecht sei weil eine Frau, ein Schwarzer und ein Latino die Hauptfiguren sind, also da braucht man keine Studie um das Festzustellen
Und auch keinen Versuch einer Diskussion zu starten oder die ernst zu nehmen wenn wieder manche behaupten der Film sei "einfach Scheiße"


----------



## Wut-Gamer (4. Oktober 2018)

Die russischen Hacker sind ja angeblich schuld an allem. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass der Film sehr, sehr viele Probleme hatte und einfach nicht gut war. Wie ein Film bei der breiten Masse ankam, sieht man übrigens generell am besten am Einspielergebnis des Nachfolgers und das war in diesem Fall SOLO.


----------



## fdl-ananas (4. Oktober 2018)

Irgendwie sehe ich hier nur semantische Trickserei, bei der aber leider schwer nachzuvollziehen ist, wieviel davon der Studie und wie viel der klickzahloptimierten Nacherzählung entstammt.

Weder sind 206 ein "Großteil" von 1273 Tweets, noch 61 ein "Großteil" von 206.

Und überhaupt nicht ersichtlich wird, wie man aus einer Auswahl von gut 1000 an eine einzelne Person gerichtete Kurzbotschaften schließen können soll, dass "die Kritik", also die (negative) Meinung von womöglich Millionen von Zuschauern, "größtenteils" dieser oder jener Motivation entspringt.

Meine eigene, alles andere als positive Meinung über den Films rührt jedenfalls nicht vom allüberall lautstark vorgetragenen "Wir gegen die da" her, sondern von einem nach fast jedem anlegbaren Maßstab grottenschlecht geschriebenen Skript, verstärkt von mangelhaftem Schnitt und anderen handwerklichen Schnitzern.

€dit
Danke für die zusätzlichen Infos, xNomAnorx und Jalpar

Vielleicht wird es Zeit, statt über Fantasyfilme doch eher über wissenschaftliche und journalistische Integrität zu sprechen.
Und warum diese selbst auf einer vermeindlich unbedeutenden Videospiel-Nachrichten-Website wichtig sind.


----------



## Jalpar (4. Oktober 2018)

Was an dieser Studie wirklich dran ist, hat Morten Bay schon selbst gesagt. Er nannte sie selbst eine Studie von "less-than-comprehensive nature". Und den Grund nannte er auch. Nämlich der "limited scope of the data set". Und zu den russischen Trollen, die ja laut einiger amerikanischer Medien für die negativen Reaktionen auf Ep. 8 verantwortlich sind, meinte er: "The suspected Russian trolls are so few that it is basically the normal amount of Russian trolls you would expect to be present in a high-profile online debate."

Was die Medien aus seinem 38 Seiten Bericht gemacht haben, hat ihn selbst wenig begeistert. "moderately disappointed in some of the major media brands" waren seine Worte dazu.

Was er allerdings mit seiner "Studie" nachgewiesen hat, war, daß ein Thema sehr schnell politisiert werden kann. Und das ein solches politisiertes Thema von bestimmten Gruppen für eigene strategische Zwecke mißbraucht wird.


----------



## MrFob (4. Oktober 2018)

Hm, der Typ hat festgestellt, dass bei Tweets auch viele negative dabei sind, viele Bots und Trolle und poiltik-Schreihaelse?
Klingt fuer mich so als haette der Mann in seiner Studie festgestellt, dass es das Internet gibt.


----------



## Dodo1995 (4. Oktober 2018)

Also ich habe den Shitstorm irgendwie verpasst die meisten waren wohl einfach davon enttäuscht das Disney Star Wars auschlachtet.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (4. Oktober 2018)

reddragon1212 schrieb:


> Der Film war scheiße, das ist das Problem.
> Ich hoffe wir vergessen das nicht wenn SW9 in die Kinos kommt. Disney muss das jetzt echt mal spüren wenn wir überhaupt mal wieder einen guten SW sehen wollen.



Völliger Schwachsinn. Der Film war solide. Er hatte Hänger und Logiklöcher, wie so viele Filme. Scheisse, war er nur in deinen Augen, weil er deinen Geschmack nicht getroffen hat. Kritik üben will genauso gelernt sein, wie Kritik einstecken. Ersteres kannst du zumindest nicht.


----------



## schokoeis (4. Oktober 2018)

Jalpar schrieb:


> Was die Medien aus seinem 38 Seiten Bericht gemacht haben, hat ihn selbst wenig begeistert. "moderately disappointed in some of the major media brands" waren seine Worte dazu.



Manipulation durch Weglassen und aus dem Kontext reißen is nu auch nix neues 

Edit: Schade das man das in den Kommentaren lesen muss, das wäre eigentlich Aufgabe der Verfasser gewesen. Aber Abschreiben is halt so einfach und es machen halt auch alle.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (4. Oktober 2018)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Völliger Schwachsinn. Der Film war solide.



Selbst "solide" ist jetzt nicht wirklich ein Prädikat, auf das ein Star Wars Film stolz sein sollte. Solide ist ein Prädikat für die dritte Folge der vierten Staffel einer beliebigen TV-Serie: Kein Highlight aber man guckt sie mit, weil man den Rest gut findet. Außerdem fand ich den Film ziemlich wackelig, also genau das Gegenteil von solide.


----------



## OField (4. Oktober 2018)

Die Kritik ist genauso politisch motiviert, wie die manche Frauenrolle in diesem Film. Abgesehen davon, war der Film einfach tatsächlich nicht wiedersehenswert.


----------



## Enisra (4. Oktober 2018)

ja
komisch das immer nur so eine Aussage kommt bei Frauen in einer Rolle
bei nem Typ stellt sich komischer weise keiner diese Frage ...


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Oktober 2018)

Zumal alle 3 Frauenrollen (wie auch in den anderen SW-Filmen) sehr gute Charakter-Bildung hatten

Sowohl Qi'ra, Val als auch 



Spoiler



Enfys Nest


 hatte ihre Gründe für ihr Handeln, wie und warum sie es taten.


----------



## Lucatus (4. Oktober 2018)

Alter zieht mal euren Aluhut ab


----------



## Orzhov (4. Oktober 2018)

Bin richtig stolz auf die üblichen Verdächtigen in solchen Threads. Es wird sachliche Kritik in angemessenem Tonfall vom NomAnor geäußert und anstatt darauf einzugehen wird entweder zum x. mal wieder richtig übertrieben, oder es wird der nächste Kreiswichs angefangen weil man mit unbequemen Tatsachen konfrontiert ist. So kriegt ihr bestimmt in Windeseile ein sachliches Gespräch hin.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ECwhB21Pnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Siriuz (5. Oktober 2018)

Disyney Star Wars = Fanfiction.


----------



## Odin333 (5. Oktober 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Selbst "solide" ist jetzt nicht wirklich ein Prädikat, auf das ein Star Wars Film stolz sein sollte.



Aha... vielleicht solltest du dir mal die Family Guy Parodie von Star Wars ansehen. Die ersten drei Filme waren auch nicht mehr als solide und voller Logiklöcher...


----------



## Triplezer0 (5. Oktober 2018)

Der Film war enttäuschend in jeder Hinsicht. Das hatte null und gar nichts mit der Hautfarbe oder Ethnie der Schauspieler zu tun. Wer das in seine Kritik aufnimmt ist einfach nur rassistisch. Der Plot war Müll und die Logiklöcher waren katastrophal. Zumindest ist das meine Meinung und ich weiß, dass ich damit nicht alleine dastehe


----------



## Javata (5. Oktober 2018)

Der Film war wirklich nicht besonders toll wobei ich finde, dass ein Film mit "StarWars" im Namen höheren Ansprüchen genügen muss als andere Filme.
Sieht man es neutral, war der Film durchaus gutes Popcorn-Kino.

Es ist im Internet (leider) so, dass negative Kritiken oft übervertreten sind. Soll heißen: Es finden sich mehr Leute, die auf einen Shitstorm aufspringen als Leute die dagegen halten. Sowas sieht man auch hier im Forum. Liegt vermutlich daran, dass man negative Dinge gerne mal rauslassen möchte. 
Dh natürlich im Umkehrschluss nicht, dass die schweigende Masse 99% ausmacht und die Kritiker einige wenige sind die nur "laut schreien". Das Verhältnis liegt hier sicher bei Fall zu Fall anders. Aber viele Dinge sind oft besser als man sie im Internet nachlesen kann.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Oktober 2018)

Javata schrieb:


> Es ist im Internet (leider) so, dass negative Kritiken oft übervertreten sind. Soll heißen: Es finden sich mehr Leute, die auf einen Shitstorm aufspringen als Leute die dagegen halten. Sowas sieht man auch hier im Forum. Liegt vermutlich daran, dass man negative Dinge gerne mal rauslassen möchte.
> Dh natürlich im Umkehrschluss nicht, dass die schweigende Masse 99% ausmacht und die Kritiker einige wenige sind die nur "laut schreien". Das Verhältnis liegt hier sicher bei Fall zu Fall anders. Aber viele Dinge sind oft besser als man sie im Internet nachlesen kann.



Ja das ist leider eine der Unarten des Internets und im speziellen dort bei den sozialen Medien (Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Youtube, Twitch) . 99% mit Sicherheit nicht, aber doch deutlich die Mehrzahl der Zufriedenen ist die schweigsame Masse, würde jetzt mal sagen sie liegt irgendwo zwischen 65 und 85 Prozent.


----------



## Weissbier242 (5. Oktober 2018)

Hab mir am Sonntag mal den solo angeschaut und das ist ja mit Abstand der beste der letzten Filme! Hab nichts erwartet, aberkannt der war stark. Episode 8 und deren Vorgänger haben einfach das Problem, die Geschichte ist erzählt! Man kann sich auch bei einem Thema zu Tode Filmen. Rouge one und solo waren deswegen für mich die besseren Filme. Mein Vater liest viele Bücher und es gibt so viel guten Stoff abseits von Sky walker und vader. Episode 8 war einfach schwach und uninspiriert, Punkt aus.


----------



## BlauerGrobi (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich finde das ja mal wieder totaler Quatsch. Es gibt so viele sachliche Kritiken warum der Film einfach nur schlecht ist. Ich persönlich finde ihn einfach als einen der schlechtesten Filme, die ich in meinem 46 Jahren gesehen habe und das waren einige. Solo und Rogue One waren da wesentlich besser und haben da viel mehr Star Wars Feeling und spannendere Geschichten und Charaktere rübergebracht als die neue Trilogie. Geschmäcker sind natürlich verschieden. EP 9 wird wohl erst endgültig zeigen ob wirklich so viele Leute den Film schlecht fand. Ich werde ich auf jeden Fall nicht schauen.


----------



## Alpp (5. Oktober 2018)

Dieses Märchen von der "Russischen Beeinflussung" glauben nur die,  die auch glauben, das die Russen so BLÖDE sind ein Gift zu verwenden das zu 100% und Kinderleicht zu ihnen zurück verfolgt werden kann...ROFL  
(viel wahrscheinlicher ist in beiden Fälle eine False Flag Aktion bzw Aktionen um Russland zu verleumden)


----------



## Enisra (5. Oktober 2018)

BlauerGrobi schrieb:


> Ich finde das ja mal wieder totaler Quatsch. Es gibt so viele sachliche Kritiken warum der Film einfach nur schlecht ist. Ich persönlich finde ihn einfach als einen der schlechtesten Filme, die ich in meinem 46 Jahren gesehen habe und das waren einige. Solo und Rogue One waren da wesentlich besser und haben da viel mehr Star Wars Feeling und spannendere Geschichten und Charaktere rübergebracht als die neue Trilogie. Geschmäcker sind natürlich verschieden. EP 9 wird wohl erst endgültig zeigen ob wirklich so viele Leute den Film schlecht fand. Ich werde ich auf jeden Fall nicht schauen.



Ahja? Wenn dass der schlechteste Film ist, wie objektiv sollen die Bewertungen sein oder befeuern schon bestehende Filterblasen?
Ganz ehrlich, aber eine der Schlechtesten Filme? Handwerklich schlecht? Also suchts euch aus, entweder habt ihr alle eine russische Raubkopie gesehen oder ihr solltet mal bei imdb mal nach wirklich schlechten Filme suchen und die anschauen, aber tut doch nicht so als wenn ihr mal wirklich euch für Filme interessiert habt wenn dass die Low Bar ist
Ansonsten macht ihr euch eher dezent Lächerlich mit solchen unglaubwürdigen Aussagen wenn es da draußen so Filme wie Wingcommander oder Battle Beyond the Stars gibt oder das Holiday Special

Wenn das angeblich Quatsch sein soll, kommt doch mal mit den angeglich "Sachlichen Kritiken" rum, die sagen können warum der Film schlechter sein soll als die anderen genannten oder was von Leuten die Filme schauen nach ganz unten gesetz wurde


----------



## Orzhov (5. Oktober 2018)

Javata schrieb:


> Es ist im Internet (leider) so, dass negative Kritiken oft übervertreten sind. Soll heißen: Es finden sich mehr Leute, die auf einen Shitstorm aufspringen als Leute die dagegen halten. Sowas sieht man auch hier im Forum. Liegt vermutlich daran, dass man negative Dinge gerne mal rauslassen möchte.
> Dh natürlich im Umkehrschluss nicht, dass die schweigende Masse 99% ausmacht und die Kritiker einige wenige sind die nur "laut schreien". Das Verhältnis liegt hier sicher bei Fall zu Fall anders. Aber viele Dinge sind oft besser als man sie im Internet nachlesen kann.



Das negative Meinungen im Internet an einigen Stellen überwiegen sehe ich durchaus auch so. Es ist mir nur unverständlich wieso man überhaupt "dagegen halten" sollte? In meinen Augen sind das Menschen die ihre Meinung äußern und ich wüsste nicht wieso ich sie daran hindern sollte, oder gar versuchen sie zu korrigieren.


----------



## Hjorgar (5. Oktober 2018)

Das Problem bei "Kultfilmen" ist der, dass sie gottähnlich verehrt werden und man sie seitens ihres Ursprungs nicht mehr kritisch hinterfragt. Alles was danach kommt, muss sich am idealisierten Bild messen und das schaffen die wenigsten Nachfolger. Außerdem gibt es dann noch die Gralshüter, die jegliche Abweichungen vom Ursprünglichen als Sakrileg verstehen und sofort die heilige Verdammnis ausrufen. 

Letztlich ist es doch so, dass jeder Eintritt zahlende Kinobesucher für sich entscheiden muss, ob es das Geld wert war. Es geht doch nicht darum, ein Denkmal zu vergrößern oder einen ruf zu bewahren. Es geht um`s Geld verdienen bzw. darum, für sein Geld eine adäquate Unterhaltung bekommen zu haben. Ich gebe ehrlich zu, dass ich ein großer Star Wars Fan bin, aber wenn ich mir die 30 bis 40 Jahre zurückliegenden Filme erneut und diesmal kritisch anschaue, entdecke ich mindestens ebenso viele Logiklöcher oder dramaturgische Schwächen, wie heute. 
Ich für meinen Teil kam lächelnd aus dem Film, denn ich hatte eine wunderbare fantastische Welt erlebt, unfreiwillig komische Szenen (klar, Prinzessin Leia gleitet ohnmächtig und komatös zielgerichtet zurück auf`s Schiff  ) aber auch alles, was ich in Star Wars liebe. Angefangen bei Lichtschwertkämpfen, über Raumschlachten, zu emotionalen Szenen und nicht zu vergessen all die liebenswerten Charaktere und Rassen.
Klar, wer einen anderen Maßstab als ich anlegt, wird zweifellos enttäuscht gewesen sein. Aber wer bestimmt jetzt, was ein guter Film ist? Freunde von mir behaupten bis heute, dass SAW eine tolle Filmreihe ist und ich halte bis heute dagegen, dass explizit gezeigte Gewalt- und Ekelszenen in Filmen ihn in meinen Augen disqualifizieren. Aber wer hat nur Recht? Vielleicht beide Seiten? 

Was den Artikel angeht, Weglassen war schon immer ein begehrtes Stilmittel der Meinungsmaschinerie.


----------



## moloch519 (5. Oktober 2018)

Also ich hab bislang mit niemandem aus meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis gesprochen, der den Film wirklich gut fand. Vielleicht sind das ja auch alles Bots......


----------



## moloch519 (5. Oktober 2018)

Javata schrieb:


> Es ist im Internet (leider) so, dass negative Kritiken oft übervertreten sind. Soll heißen: Es finden sich mehr Leute, die auf einen Shitstorm aufspringen als Leute die dagegen halten. Sowas sieht man auch hier im Forum. Liegt vermutlich daran, dass man negative Dinge gerne mal rauslassen möchte.



Nicht nur im Internet. Meist bekommen wir in unseren Umfragen nur Antworten von Leuten die angepisst sind und richtig ablassen wollen. Die gefühlte Anonymität im Netz verstärkt diesen Effekt meines Erachtens nach nur.


----------



## Malifurion (5. Oktober 2018)

Bots? Das ist ja süß  Der Film war einfach nur Scheiße. Sorry für die direkte Ansage, aber es gibt genug Videos & Analysen warum das so ist.


----------



## Funiefun73 (5. Oktober 2018)

*Ja klar*

Blödsinn der Film war "schön gemacht". 

Georg hättes auch sagen können was für ein #§"$%'#%" [zensiert] er war.

Und dann habe auch die ganzen Bots das Erwachen der Macht als Blu-Ray gekauft haben.
Jetzt lassen die Bots die Blu-Ray von "Die letzten Jedi" links im Regal liegen?

Nein, die Kritik war nicht von Bots, zu viele Leute auf Youtube sind sauer über den Film. 

Aber vielleicht machen die Bots jetzt auch Videos? 

Ich werde mir keinen Star Wars Film mehr kaufen.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Oktober 2018)

Funiefun73 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir keinen Star Wars Film mehr kaufen.



Da wird Lucasfilm sicher jetzt ganz traurig sein


----------



## Wubaron (5. Oktober 2018)

Mir hat jeder Star Wars Film (EP 1-9) gut gefallen. Bin aber auch nicht jemand der sich ein Film 1000 mal anschaut und auf jedes kleine Detail achtet. Ich wurde gut unterhalten. Als mir jemand irgendwelche Details von Ep 1 erzählt hat warum dieser schlecht seien soll, ist mir nur aufgefallen das mir das nicht aufgefallen ist. Ich glaub man kanns auch übertreiben, wenn man jede milisekunde eines Films auf korrekte Logik prüft usw. Hey, es ist ein Film. Anschauen, genießen und weiter gehts.


----------



## Kashban (5. Oktober 2018)

Hjorgar schrieb:


> Das Problem bei "Kultfilmen" ist der, dass sie gottähnlich verehrt werden und man sie seitens ihres Ursprungs nicht mehr kritisch hinterfragt. Alles was danach kommt, muss sich am idealisierten Bild messen und das schaffen die wenigsten Nachfolger. Außerdem gibt es dann noch die Gralshüter, die jegliche Abweichungen vom Ursprünglichen als Sakrileg verstehen und sofort die heilige Verdammnis ausrufen.
> 
> Letztlich ist es doch so, dass jeder Eintritt zahlende Kinobesucher für sich entscheiden muss, ob es das Geld wert war. Es geht doch nicht darum, ein Denkmal zu vergrößern oder einen ruf zu bewahren. Es geht um`s Geld verdienen bzw. darum, für sein Geld eine adäquate Unterhaltung bekommen zu haben. Ich gebe ehrlich zu, dass ich ein großer Star Wars Fan bin, aber wenn ich mir die 30 bis 40 Jahre zurückliegenden Filme erneut und diesmal kritisch anschaue, entdecke ich mindestens ebenso viele Logiklöcher oder dramaturgische Schwächen, wie heute.



Kommt auf den Film an. Auf die ursprüngliche Trilogie und selbst die neue Trilogie (EP 1-3) trifft das jedenfalls nicht zu.



Hjorgar schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil kam lächelnd aus dem Film, denn ich hatte eine wunderbare fantastische Welt erlebt, unfreiwillig komische Szenen (klar, Prinzessin Leia gleitet ohnmächtig und komatös zielgerichtet zurück auf`s Schiff  ) aber auch alles, was ich in Star Wars liebe. Angefangen bei Lichtschwertkämpfen, über Raumschlachten, zu emotionalen Szenen und nicht zu vergessen all die liebenswerten Charaktere und Rassen.
> Klar, wer einen anderen Maßstab als ich anlegt, wird zweifellos enttäuscht gewesen sein. Aber wer bestimmt jetzt, was ein guter Film ist? Freunde von mir behaupten bis heute, dass SAW eine tolle Filmreihe ist und ich halte bis heute dagegen, dass explizit gezeigte Gewalt- und Ekelszenen in Filmen ihn in meinen Augen disqualifizieren. Aber wer hat nur Recht? Vielleicht beide Seiten?



Er war von der erzählerischen Seite mies gemacht, plus etliche völlig lächerliche und unglaubwürdige Szenen (WW II - Bomber in Space, alle männlichen Charaktere entweder Loser, Emos oder Heißsporne, Frauen hingegen die Helden auch wenn sie Totalversager waren wie die Feministin Holo und die Diversifizierungs-Asiatin, eine Verfolgungsjagd im All, bei die Verfolger trotz der nötigen Resourcen nicht einfach voraus springen durften, eine völlig überflüssige Nebengeschichte und vieles mehr, was schon mehrfach aufgearbeitet wurde). Und dann dieser fürchterliche Marvel-Humor, der in Star Wars aber auch gar nichts zu suchen hat. Damit kann man Menschen begeistern, die keinen Wert auf eine glaubhafte Geschichte mit entsprechend ausgewogenene Charakteren legen, und Kinder. Wobei es da auch solche gab, denen der Film aus genau den genannten Gründen auch nicht gefallen hat. 

Ich hatte gewisse Hoffnungen darin gesetzt, dass die angedeuteten Entwicklungen aus EP 7 weiter gesponnen werden, bei allen Fehlern, die der Film schon hatte, wurde aber bitter enttäuscht, weil alles wieder umgeworfen wurde. Solo habe ich mir schon nicht mehr angesehen und EP 9 werde ich mir erst recht nicht geben. Traurig aber wahr, weil ich Star Wars wirklich toll fand, auch die zahlreichen Bücher und Spiele, die dazu erschienen sind. Bis auf die neuen Battlefronts, versteht sich.

Um das mal ganz deutlich zu sagen: Dieser Film wäre immer noch mies gewesen wenn nur weiße Männer mitgespielt hätten. Es hätte nur die feministische Agenda gefehlt, die ihn noch mieser macht.


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Oktober 2018)

Funiefun73 schrieb:


> Jetzt lassen die Bots die Blu-Ray von "Die letzten Jedi" links im Regal liegen?



Die Bluray-Verkäufe sind btw ein ideales Beispiel dafür, wie beide Seiten der Diskussion sich den gleichen Fakt nach ihrem Belieben auslegen können.
Tatsächlich ist TLJ nämlich der Film, der sich 2018 (bislang) am besten auf dem Home Video Market verkauft. Das bringen die "Fanboys" ins Spiel.
Aber: TLJ verkauft sich dennoch wesentlich schlechter als TFA und hat im Vergleich in Amerika z.B. weniger als die Hälfte seit dem Bluray-/DVD-Release eingespielt. Das bringen die "Hater" ins Spiel.

In der Realität ist dann alles eher grau und nicht schwarz/weiß. Feststehen tut wohl, dass TLJ finanziell für Disney ok war, wenn auch weit unter den Erwartungen zurück. Es ist definitiv kein finanzielles Desaster, wie manch ein "Hater" schreiben will (Solo dagegen schon ). Andererseits muss allerdings auch festgehalten werden, dass TLJ ein großer finanzieller Rückschritt im Vergleich zu TFA war und dass der Film deutlich schlechter angekommen ist. Sieht man in den Verkäufen. Und nein, dass kann nicht alles an "Hatern" und russischen Bots liegen


----------



## Kashban (5. Oktober 2018)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Disyney Star Wars = Fanfiction.



Leider nicht. Ich habe Fan Fiction gelesen / gesehen, die weitaus professioneller war als alles was Disney bisher mit ihrem Multimillionen-Budget abgeliefert hat).


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Oktober 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Die Bluray-Verkäufe sind btw ein ideales Beispiel dafür, wie beide Seiten der Diskussion sich den gleichen Fakt nach ihrem Belieben auslegen können.
> Tatsächlich ist TLJ nämlich der Film, der sich 2018 (bislang) am besten auf dem Home Video Market verkauft. Das bringen die "Fanboys" ins Spiel.
> Aber: TLJ verkauft sich dennoch wesentlich schlechter als TFA und hat im Vergleich in Amerika z.B. weniger als die Hälfte seit dem Bluray-/DVD-Release eingespielt. Das bringen die "Hater" ins Spiel.
> 
> In der Realität ist dann alles eher grau und nicht schwarz/weiß. Feststehen tut wohl, dass TLJ finanziell für Disney ok war, wenn auch weit unter den Erwartungen zurück. Es ist definitiv kein finanzielles Desaster, wie manch ein "Hater" schreiben will (Solo dagegen schon ). Andererseits muss allerdings auch festgehalten werden, dass TLJ ein großer finanzieller Rückschritt im Vergleich zu TFA war und dass der Film deutlich schlechter angekommen ist. Sieht man in den Verkäufen. Und nein, dass kann nicht alles an "Hatern" und russischen Bots liegen



Das Episode VII soviel erfolgreicher als VIII ist/war, ist aber auch irgendwo logisch, denn VII hatte ja den riesigen Vorteil eine 10-jährige Durststrecke was neue Star Wars Kino-Filme betrifft (den Clone Wars Pilot-Film zur Serie mal ausgeklammert, zumal der imo eh nur bei uns im Kino lief, soweit ich weiß)

Hinzu kommt dass wohl einige auf eine Trilogie-Box oder gar neue Saga-Box warten werden, ergo die Einzel-Veröffentlichungen eventuell auslassen und dann halt noch 2 Jahre warten, um das Gesamtpaket zu erwerben.


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das Episode VII soviel erfolgreicher als VIII ist/war, ist aber auch irgendwo logisch, denn VII hatte ja den riesigen Vorteil eine 10-jährige Durststrecke was neue Star Wars Kino-Filme betrifft (den Clone Wars Pilot-Film zur Serie mal ausgeklammert, zumal der imo eh nur bei uns im Kino lief, soweit ich weiß)



Ja das ist natürlich ein Faktor, aber spätestens die Bluray-Verkäufe durften davon nicht mehr stark beeinflusst sein. Eher das Box Office. Und selbst da sind über 700 Millionen schon ein großer Unterschied.



> Hinzu kommt dass wohl einige auf eine Trilogie-Box oder gar neue Saga-Box warten werden, ergo die Einzel-Veröffentlichungen eventuell auslassen und dann halt noch 2 Jahre warten, um das Gesamtpaket zu erwerben.



Das würde dann aber auch den ersten Teil der Trilogie beeinflussen und in Amerika hat TFA über 100 Millionen mehr am Home Video Markt eingenommen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ja das ist leider eine der Unarten des Internets und im speziellen dort bei den sozialen Medien (Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Youtube, Twitch) . 99% mit Sicherheit nicht, aber doch deutlich die Mehrzahl der Zufriedenen ist die schweigsame Masse, würde jetzt mal sagen sie liegt irgendwo zwischen 65 und 85 Prozent.


Ich sehe das aus Protest mal genau andersherum. 
Wer hat wohl Recht ?


Mal im Ernst, SW war mal ganz groß in Kinoneuheiten und hat Maßstäbe gesetzt, das ist unumstößlich.

Aber heutzutage ist es diesbezüglich nichts neues oder besonderes mehr, das können Heute im Prinzip alle.
Ergo werden die gleichen Maßstäbe angesetzt ohne Fanbonus (bis auf einige zumindest)  und berechtigte Kritik kommt auf dem Tisch.

Dabei rede ich jetzt nicht von Gender-/Etnienthemen, wo die Kritik der Brechstangenvielfalt sicher auch nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist.


Das Leute die Filme (zumindest Ep7 & Ep8 als "totale Scheiße" bezeichnen ist einfach nur genauso albern wie sie in den Klee zu loben.


----------



## weenschen (5. Oktober 2018)

Kashban schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Film an. Auf die ursprüngliche Trilogie und selbst die neue Trilogie (EP 1-3) trifft das jedenfalls nicht zu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hast Du alles gut erkannt. Dabei hast Du nur eine Sache vergessen; wenn ich mir einen Starwars Film anschaue, habe ich gar nicht die Erwartungshaltung eine ausgeklügelte Geschichte in einem physikalisch korrekten Universum vorzufinden. Das hat sich bis heute nicht geändert und ich habe 1978 meinen ersten Starwars Film im Kino gesehen. 

Ich bin mit jeder Episode gut unterhalten worden. Es gibt für mich besonders gelungene darunter, wie neue Hoffnung, Imperium schlägt zurück oder Rouge One. Andere waren eher schwächer z.B. Episode 1. Aber trotzdem mag ich sie alle. Dabei ist es mir wurscht, das man als der Verfolgte gar keine dauerhaft aktiven Triebwerke benötigt um im All einfach nur geradeaus zu fliegen. Wenn ich darauf Wert lege, schau ich Aliens, oder für eine gute Story, Bladerunner.


----------



## AnnoDomini (5. Oktober 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, wenn man so sich anschaut das gerne mit irgendwie SJW Film herrumgeschmissen wird und dass der ganz schlecht sei weil eine Frau, ein Schwarzer und ein Latino die Hauptfiguren sind, also da braucht man keine Studie um das Festzustellen
> Und auch keinen Versuch einer Diskussion zu starten oder die ernst zu nehmen wenn wieder manche behaupten der Film sei "einfach Scheiße"



Du hast die Asiatin vergessen  Aber mit dem Argument muss doch jeder Film Mist sein. In welchem Film gibt es denn nicht das politisch korrekte Quartett? Schau dir doch Jumanji 2 an als Beispiel. Der Film ist trotzdem gut geworden  Oder The Darkest Minds - Die Überlebenden (Starttermin  16.08.2018 ). Vier Protagonisten und natürlich alles vertreten. Und das war das Problem für den Film, weil kein Protagonist richtig gut oder ausgebildet war und ist daher auch schlecht gewesen.  Mission: Impossible - Fallout (Starttermin 02.08.2018 ) in gewisser Hinsicht auch, trotzdem unterhaltsamer Film. Und seit der Metoo Debatte,  mit der SJW irgendwie auch zusammenhängt, sowieso.

 Die Angst Hollywoods es sich mit einer Gruppe zu vergraulen oder sogar verklagt zu werden ist mittlerweile so groß geworden, dass es nicht anders gehen kann.

Und an amerikanischen Problemen sind ja grundsätzlich Russen Schuld. Hauptsache die Probleme liegen nicht an einem selbst.  Egal ob Umweltverschmutzung, Probleme in der dritten Welt oder andere Sorgen...



			
				Kashban schrieb:
			
		

> r war von der erzählerischen Seite mies gemacht, plus etliche völlig lächerliche und unglaubwürdige Szenen (WW II - Bomber in Space, alle männlichen Charaktere entweder Loser, Emos oder Heißsporne, Frauen hingegen die Helden auch wenn sie Totalversager waren wie die Feministin Holo und die Diversifizierungs-Asiatin, eine Verfolgungsjagd im All, bei die Verfolger trotz der nötigen Resourcen nicht einfach voraus springen durften, eine völlig überflüssige Nebengeschichte und vieles mehr, was schon mehrfach aufgearbeitet wurde). Und dann dieser fürchterliche Marvel-Humor, der in Star Wars aber auch gar nichts zu suchen hat. Damit kann man Menschen begeistern, die keinen Wert auf eine glaubhafte Geschichte mit entsprechend ausgewogenene Charakteren legen, und Kinder. Wobei es da auch solche gab, denen der Film aus genau den genannten Gründen auch nicht gefallen hat.



In gewisser Hinsicht hat er schon Recht. Allein die Story, die nur halbgar herüber kommt. Warum taucht wenige Jahre später schon wieder ein Imperium auf? Allein die alten Raumschiffe hatten mehr Stil. Und warum schon wieder Vater und Sohn - Pathos, warum schon wieder ein Todesstern? Und schon wieder ein Eisplanet? Politische Korrigierungen mal nicht mitgerechnet.

Star Wars sind für mich vor allem sympathische Charaktere. Die alten Filme hatten das, die neuen Filme bestehen aus Rache und Kämpfe ohne Sinn und Verstand. Charaktere, die aufgesetzt wirken. Hüllenlos. Die Asiatin, die ihre Schwester verliert - die Familie spielt mit einem Schlag keine Rolle mehr. Star Wars VII hatte tolle Bilder (Flug durch den abgestürzten Sternenzerstörer auf dem Wüstenplaneten - Wüstenplanet!), hatte aber ansonsten wenig zu bieten. Allein der Detailreichtum der alten (immer wieder überarbeiteten) Filme bei Kleinigkeiten. Die Raumschiffe, die Personen, der Todesstern.

Und der Solo-Film hat mich gut unterhalten. Solo war nett inszeniert, der Star war aber eher Lando Calrissian, der gut gespielt war und mit seiner charmanten, draufgängerischen Art gut gefiel. Nicht zu vergessen der Kampf auf der Schwebebahn. Auch wenn ein Freund sagte "Ein toller Film, aber kein Star-Wars-Film."

PS: Was ist denn Marvel-Humor?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. Oktober 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> PS: Was ist denn Marvel-Humor?



Ich würde vermuten, einer der leicht ins Alberne, Slapstickhafte abdriftet. Manche Marvelfilme sind schon relativ nahe an ihren eigenen Parodien, was dort recht gut funktioniert, da Superhelden eh kaum ernst genommen werden können. Wenn man eine ernsthaftere Geschichte erzählen will, sollte man davon aber lieber Abstand nehmen.


----------



## AnnoDomini (5. Oktober 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich würde vermuten, einer der leicht ins Alberne, Slapstickhafte abdriftet. Manche Marvelfilme sind schon relativ nahe an ihren eigenen Parodien, was dort recht gut funktioniert, da Superhelden eh kaum ernst genommen werden können. Wenn man eine ernsthaftere Geschichte erzählen will, sollte man davon aber lieber Abstand nehmen.



Okay, das kann ich verstehen und nachvollziehen.  Bei Star Wars wirkt  "Slapstick" für mich immer ungewollt komisch. 

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Oktober 2018)

Okay der Humor am Anfang mit Poe und Hux im Funkgespräch war wirklich etwas ober the top, aber es machte trotzdem Sinn, Hux sollte auf die Barikaden gehen, damit Poe die "Ablenkung" nutzen konnte um die Turbolaser des Dreatnaugts/Sternzerstörers zu zerstören, damit die langsamen Bomber das Teil ins Visier nehmen konnten. Aber ansonsten war der Humor doch okay. Und das wäre ja trotzdem um ein Wookie-Haar fast gescheitert was natürlich bedeutet hätte dass das Großkaliber die Raddus ausgeschaltet hätte und damit fast den gesamten Widerstand abseits der paar Kampfpiloten in ihren X-Wings und A-Wings die dann gar von den TIEs niedergemacht worden wären.


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Okay der Humor am Anfang mit Poe und Hux im Funkgespräch war wirklich etwas ober the top, aber es machte trotzdem Sinn, Hux sollte auf die Barikaden gehen, damit Poe die "Ablenkung" nutzen konnte um die Turbolaser des Dreatnaugts/Sternzerstörers zu zerstören, damit die langsamen Bomber das Teil ins Visier nehmen konnten. Aber ansonsten war der Humor doch okay. Und das wäre ja trotzdem um ein Wookie-Haar fast gescheitert was natürlich bedeutet hätte dass das Großkaliber die Raddus ausgeschaltet hätte und damit fast den gesamten Widerstand abseits der paar Kampfpiloten in ihren X-Wings und A-Wings die dann gar von den TIEs niedergemacht worden wären.



An den Mutterwitzen von Poe am Anfang hab ich mich nicht einmal so sehr gestört, wobei diese Teil des größeren Problems waren, dass Hux schlicht nicht mehr ernstzunehmen war.
Abgesehen davon: Finn, der nach dem Aufwachen von seinem Tisch fällt und danach Wasser spritzend durch die Raumstation läuft, Finn der getasert wird, Hux der von Snoke auf den Boden gehauen wird, der Stein, der den Wagen der Einheimischen des Wasser-Planeten umhaut etc. Das sind nicht alles Szenen, die mich stark gestört haben, allerdings sind sie imo exemplarisch dafür, dass Episode 8 auf einen Slapstick-/Body-Humor setzt, den man so in Star Wars nicht hatte. Der Vergleich mit Marvel ist schon ganz gut, da funktioniert dieser Humor, aber Star Wars hatte immer eine anderen Art von Komik.
Und dann natürlich Luke, der sein Schwert über die Schulter wirft und damit den epischen Schluss von Episode 7 als deplatzierte Pointe enden lässt. 
Für mich schon ein Faktor, der mir Episode 8 vermiest hat.


----------



## MrFob (5. Oktober 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> der Stein, der den Wagen der Einheimischen des Wasser-Planeten umhaut


Ich muss aber zugeben, bei der Szene habe ich tatsaechlich gelacht. Das mag Slapstick Humor gewesen sein, aber in dem Fall immerhin gut gemacht. 

Ansonsten stimme ich dir aber weitgehend zu. Ich fand auch, dass die Gags in Ep8 ueberhaupt nicht passend eingesetzt waren und deshalb auch nicht wirklich gezuendet haben.


----------



## Hjorgar (5. Oktober 2018)

Kashban schrieb:


> .....Damit kann man Menschen begeistern, die keinen Wert auf eine glaubhafte Geschichte mit entsprechend ausgewogenene Charakteren legen, und Kinder......



Genau das meinte ich mit meinen Aussagen zum Thema Gralshüter. Und wie sagte schon Immanuel Kant: "Über den Geschmack lässt sich nicht disputieren."  Du darfst gerne der Meinung sein, dass dieser Film grottenschlecht war. Aber gehe nicht davon aus, dass Deine Meinung die einzig wahre Meinung ist.  Da der Film über 1 Milliarde Dollar eingespielt hat, ist er fürwahr ein ganz fürchterlicher Film.  Er ist kein Meilenstein der Filmgeschichte, aber ganz sicher kein Totalausfall.


----------



## Siriuz (6. Oktober 2018)

Kashban schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Ich habe Fan Fiction gelesen / gesehen, die weitaus professioneller war als alles was Disney bisher mit ihrem Multimillionen-Budget abgeliefert hat).



Enstchuldige *schlechte Fanfiction!


----------



## Enisra (6. Oktober 2018)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Enstchuldige *schlechte Fanfiction!



ja?
Welche denn?
Und nennt doch gleich noch den Fünft schlechtesten Film am besten dazu, dann aber mit Ausführungen
Dumme Kommentare abgeben mit denen man sich Lächerlich macht kann man viel, aber wenn ihr dass doch so genau wisst und klar ist könnt ihr das doch mal belegen

Apropo
Komisch dass das Geschwätz das Hollywood angst hätte wen zu verprellen nur dann kommt wenn man so einen Gemischt Cast hat
bei allen anderen Filmen wie z.B. Mission Impossible kommt da komischer weise nichts
Aber wie so oft, wenn man sich Blödsinn nur oft genug einredet glaubt man am Ende dran, selbst wenn man es nicht mal belegen kann


----------



## AnnoDomini (6. Oktober 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Apropo
> Komisch dass das Geschwätz das Hollywood angst hätte wen zu verprellen nur dann kommt wenn man so einen Gemischt Cast hat
> bei allen anderen Filmen wie z.B. Mission Impossible kommt da komischer weise nichts
> Aber wie so oft, wenn man sich Blödsinn nur oft genug einredet glaubt man am Ende dran, selbst wenn man es nicht mal belegen kann



Es wird nicht mit dem Gemischt-Cast verprellt, sondern wenn man diesen Cast eben nicht macht. War doch auch bei vorletzten Oskar so. Kein Schwarzer war nominiert, gleich ein Aufschrei, die Oscarverleihung sei doch nur eine Veranstaltung reicher Weißer, die sich selbst beweihräuchern.  Ein Jahr später bekam dann Moonlight (schwarzes Drama über schwule Schachspieler in Südafrika) den Oscar, dabei gab es bessere Filme. Oder die Idee, für Publikumslieblinge einen neuen Oscar zu schaffen. Idiotische Ideen, Filme zu politisieren. Und das ist nervig. Bei modernen Produktionen funktioniert das genauso. Außerdem will man in den USA schließlich jede Volksgruppe ins Kino bekommen, wer sich nicht vertreten fühlt beschwert sich und geht nicht ins Kino.  Was mich stört ist nicht der Cast ansich sondern der Aufbau davon. Du siehst das Cover des Films und denkst Dir "Aha, vier verschiedene Menschen schwarz, weiß, gelb und grün, das kann nur eines bedeuten. Der Rest des Films tritt dahinter zurück. Das stört mich, der Inhalt des Films tritt hinter das amerikanisch-politische Drama zurück.

Gegenbeispiel "Crazy Rich": Läuf bzw. lief in Deutschland schlecht, war auch eigentlich kein guter Film. Die Amerikaner waren aber begeistert von diesem Film. Warum? Weil es keinen einzigen weißen oder schwarzen Schauspieler gab. Der Film besteht nur aus Asiaten. Oder wie die Hauptschauspielerin in einem Interview sagte "Ich will nicht die Quoten-Asiatin" sein. Der Film hatte keine politischen Quoten, der Film war nett und unterhaltsam, hat mit Mutter - Tochter - Schwiegermutter - Konflikten gearbeitet, aber er wirkte harmonisch.

Anderes Positivbeispiel Valerian - Die Stadt der Tausend Planeten (2017): Auch hier arbeitet der Film harmonisch. Allein durch die multikulturelle Stadt, um die sich der Film dreht (eben diese Stadt der tausend Planeten) ist grandios gemacht. Hier wird Vielfalt nicht inszeniert sondern harmonisch dargestellt.

Inszenierung, auch Lando Calrissian kam mir in Star Wars V nie wie eine Quote vor, Disney und andere Produzenten haben es erst dazu gemacht. Weist du jemanden darauf hin, hier kommt etwas wichtiges, dann achtest du natürlich auch drauf. Im Stummfilm hat das die Musik geleistet.


Mission Impossible hatte ich übrigens oben erwähnt. Aber Mission Impossible - Fallout macht aber auch nicht den Fehler mit einem Tusch seine neuen Charaktere einzuführen, bei Mission Impossible wirkt das Ganze natürlicher. Nicht, "Achtung, Achtung!" Oder wie Bioware, die damals groß damit Werbung machten "Hey, wir haben homosexuelle Charaktere im Spiel!" 

Wenn so Spiele und Filme funktionieren, nein danke. Fime und Computerspiele sind keine Werbeplattformen für gescheiterte politische Reformen in den USA.

Und ansonsten ja, wie Hjorgar schon schrieb, "über Geschmack kann man nicht disputieren."


----------



## Maiernator (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich fand Episode 8 nicht gut, bin ich wohl ein Bot. Der Film halt leider viele Schwächen und ich war sehr enttäuscht als ich aus dem Kino bin. 
Die Logik innerhalb des Films ist grauenhaft bzw mit Bezug zu Episode 7 und den alten Teilen und dann wird immer alles von Fans mit den und den Gründen gerechtfertigt, nur um die Plotholes und lahme Story zu füllen. 
Alleine die Fluchtszene auf den Casinoplaneten ist hanebüchener Quatsch, sie kommen genau in eine Zelle mit einem Typen der genau das kann was der andere Typ auch kann, ja macht voll Sinn, zu mal warum flüchtet er davor nicht alleine wenn er  es doch auch ohne sie schafft.
Und nein er hat erst auf dem Mutterschiff mit den Imperialen gemeinsame Sache gemacht, das zeigt der Film recht eindeutig. 
Benicio del Torro ist eie Deus ex machina , genauso  wie die Hauptdarstellerin eine mary sue ist, nachdem Snoke tot ist, ist keine Spannung mehr da, weil wir durch Teil 7 wissen das sie deutlich mächtiger als Kylo ist. Ja er war schwer verletzt, aber sie hatte Null Training und konnte trotzdem easy seine Schläge blocken und seinen Machtgeist widerstehen, als er noch gesund war(folterszene auf dem schiff). So ist keine Entwicklung möglich, ein Thanos in Infinity War ist nicht wegen seiner lila Hautfarbe so bedrohlich, sondern weil er einfach sau mächtig ist und erst durch die Entwicklung eines anderen Charakters (thor) unter größten Verlusten bezwungen werden kann und das zu einem Preis der viel zu hoch ist. .
Alles was Disney an Bombast Unterhaltung bei den Marvel Filmen richtig macht, vergeigen sie irgendwie bei Star Wars.


----------



## Enisra (6. Oktober 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Und ansonsten ja, wie Hjorgar schon schrieb, "über Geschmack kann man nicht disputieren."



wenn man so einen Blödsinn behauptet dass das der schlechteste Film allerzeiten ist, dann macht man durchaus eine Aussage über die man Diskutieren könnte, also konjunktiv weil dazu müsste man ja Diskutieren wollen
Daher: sollen die doch mal FF nennen und Filme die etwas besser waren und warum

Abhesehen davon war Moonlight ein Film über Schwule Schwarze in Miami (Details) und willste jetzt echt mit Oscarbaitfilmen als "Argument" kommen?
guck dir Ladybird an, es hat einen Grund warum die Filme diesen Namen haben


----------



## AnnoDomini (6. Oktober 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> wenn man so einen Blödsinn behauptet dass das der schlechteste Film allerzeiten ist, dann macht man durchaus eine Aussage über die man Diskutieren könnte, also konjunktiv weil dazu müsste man ja Diskutieren wollen Daher: sollen die doch mal FF nennen und Filme die etwas besser waren und warum  Abhesehen davon war Moonlight ein Film über Schwule Schwarze in Miami (Details) und willste jetzt echt mit Oscarbaitfilmen als "Argument" kommen? guck dir Ladybird an, es hat einen Grund warum die Filme diesen Namen haben


  Dann hab ich mich mit einem Film vertan, den ich auch gesehen habe. Geht es nicht dennoch um Schachspieler? Was genau sind Oscarbaitfilme? Ladybird habe ich leider nie gesehen.  Im übrigen habe ich nie behauptet, dass es der schlechteste Film allerzeiten ist, vielleicht der schlechteste Star Wars Film, aber nicht der schlechteste den ich je gesehen habe. Ich habe nur behauptet, dass er mir nicht unbedingt gefallen hat. Ich finde den neuen Star Wars Solo Film sehr spaßig und unterhaltsam, anderen geht es da völlig anders. In 80 Tagen um die Welt mit Jackie Chan von 2004 ist sicher einer der schlechtesten die ich kenne. Hat mit seiner Buchvorlage nicht mehr allzu viel gemein. Green Lantern war auch unter aller Kanone. Alternativ nenn Du mir doch den Film, den du am schlechtesten fandest, damit ich mich daran messsen kann.  Nebenbei wünsche ich ein schönes, sonniges Wochenende.


----------



## Jakkelien (6. Oktober 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Aber zeigt nur wieder, dass ein Großteil heutiger wissenschaftlicher "Studien" kompletter Schwachsinn sind.


Stimme ich im Grunde zu allerdings sieht mir das hier lediglich nach einer Handübung aus, um Methoden zu testen. Das ist eine Studie, die nicht für voll genommen werden will und maximal dazu dient, eine Vita mit... Geschäftigkeit aufzufüllen.
Das Beispiel verdeutlicht eher, dass der heutige Journalismus extrem darum bemüht ist, Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen. Denn diese generiert die Werbeeinnahmen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. Oktober 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Stimme ich im Grunde zu allerdings sieht mir das hier lediglich nach einer Handübung aus, um Methoden zu testen. Das ist eine Studie, die nicht für voll genommen werden will und maximal dazu dient, eine Vita mit... Geschäftigkeit aufzufüllen.
> Das Beispiel verdeutlicht eher, dass der heutige Journalismus extrem darum bemüht ist, Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen. Denn diese generiert die Werbeeinnahmen.



Deinem zweiten Punkt stimme ich zu. 
Jedoch - Handübung hin oder her - der Autor gibt die Studie auf Twitter selbst als "Studie" und "wissenschaftliches Paper" an. Wenn es das für ihn nicht ist, sollte er es auch anders definieren.


----------



## Batze (7. Oktober 2018)

fdl-ananas schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird es Zeit, statt über Fantasyfilme doch eher über wissenschaftliche und journalistische Integrität zu sprechen.
> Und warum diese selbst auf einer vermeindlich unbedeutenden Videospiel-Nachrichten-Website wichtig sind.


Auch hier muss mit der Zeit mitgegangen werden um Geld zu generieren, also werden auch hier DLCs immer mehr geschrieben. Kommt einem hier seit längerer Zeit schon eh vor wie eine TV und Kino Page. Die Basis hängt hier schon lange weit ab.


----------



## Jakkelien (7. Oktober 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Deinem zweiten Punkt stimme ich zu.
> Jedoch - Handübung hin oder her - der Autor gibt die Studie auf Twitter selbst als "Studie" und "wissenschaftliches Paper" an. Wenn es das für ihn nicht ist, sollte er es auch anders definieren.


Nagut. Das kam ein Stück zu abwertend rüber.
Es ist wissenschaftlich gearbeitet worden und er er stellt sich mit der Veröffentlichung auch den Kritikern. Damit ist das Wissenschaft.
Keine weltbewegende, wie du ausführlich erläutert hast aber eben Wissenschaft. Auch wenn sich mit den Ergebnissen nicht viel anfangen lässt, können andere die Studie wiederholen und sich an der angewandten Methodik versuchen oder sie lassen sich davon inspirieren.


----------



## AnnoDomini (7. Oktober 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Nagut. Das kam ein Stück zu abwertend rüber.
> Es ist wissenschaftlich gearbeitet worden und er er stellt sich mit der Veröffentlichung auch den Kritikern. Damit ist das Wissenschaft.
> Keine weltbewegende, wie du ausführlich erläutert hast aber eben Wissenschaft. Auch wenn sich mit den Ergebnissen nicht viel anfangen lässt, können andere die Studie wiederholen und sich an der angewandten Methodik versuchen oder sie lassen sich davon inspirieren.



Wissenschaft ist, wenn ich die Arbeit mit Argumenten und Vorstellungen nachvollziehen kann. Ich weiß, woher die Argumente kommen und kann den Weg des Autors nachvollziehen. Ob ich der gleichen Meinung bin, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Und ja, jeder will mit seiner Arbeit Geld verdienen, sonst würde er sich die Arbeit vermutlich nicht machen.




			
				Maiernator schrieb:
			
		

> Alleine die Fluchtszene auf den Casinoplaneten ist hanebüchener Quatsch, sie kommen genau in eine Zelle mit einem Typen der genau das kann was der andere Typ auch kann, ja macht voll Sinn, zu mal warum flüchtet er davor nicht alleine wenn er es doch auch ohne sie schafft.
> Und nein er hat erst auf dem Mutterschiff mit den Imperialen gemeinsame Sache gemacht, das zeigt der Film recht eindeutig.
> Benicio del Torro ist eie Deus ex machina , genauso wie die Hauptdarstellerin eine mary sue ist, nachdem Snoke tot ist, ist keine Spannung mehr da, weil wir durch Teil 7 wissen das sie deutlich mächtiger als Kylo ist. Ja er war schwer verletzt, aber sie hatte Null Training und konnte trotzdem easy seine Schläge blocken und seinen Machtgeist widerstehen, als er noch gesund war(folterszene auf dem schiff) (...)



Das ist für mich auch ein Problem. Die Frage ist aber auch, was macht einen guten Film aus. Für mich sind das sympathische Charaktere, eine nachvollziehbare Geschichte und *Motvie*. Die Charaktere der neuen Filme sind mir unsympathisch und es ist gleich, wie die Personen aussehen oder heißen. Ihnen fehlt einfach die Ausstrahlung, den alte Charaktere besaßen. Und damit  einher geht das zweite Problem, die Motive: Star Wars IV hatte ein klares Ziel und ein Motiv. Der Plot sind die Todessternbaupläne, durch Zufall gerät der junge Skywalker dazwischen, seine Familie wird ermordet. Von Hass oder Rache wird hier nie geredet. Auch Han Solo geht es nicht um Rache oder die Vernichtung des Imperiums, ihm geht es um Geld, er will seine Schulden bezahlen. Die Figuren werden lebendig und generieren einen Unterhaltungswert, sie sind mir sympathisch, weil sie realistisch, verletzlich wirken. 

Das gleiche gilt für den Spannungsbogen. Teil VIII war eher eine Aneinanderreihung von netten Szenen aneinander, hier geht es um Bilder aber nicht um lebhafte Charaktere. In den alten Star Wars Filmen gibt es einen Feind, der den Film einrahmt, Darth Vader und den Imperator, in den neuen Filmen wird nur ein brutales Monstrum aufgebaut, dass belanglos und aufgesetzt wirkt.  Das machte in meinen Augen der Han Solo Film auch besser, die seichte Liebesgeschichte und das Fluchtmotiv rahmen den Film ein. Han Solo ist irgendwie sympathisch, der junge Calrissian mit seinem Roboter, Gefühle und Emotionen, die in Teil VII oder VIII überhaupt keine Rolle spielen. Wenn Luke und Leia in Teil V am Ende auf der Nebulon-B-Fregatte stehen und in den Weltraum starren und über Han Solo sinnieren, das sind kleine aber feine Unterschiede. Wie würde ich handeln, wenn ich meine Freundin unter Feinden zurücklassen muss? Ich fühle mit, in Teil VII oder VIII habe ich dazu keinen Grund, es gibt ja auch keine Berührungspunkte. Rey ist eine blasse Kämpferin, die mir eher wie eine Banshee vorkommt, Finn wie ein Jugendlicher, der nicht weiß was er will und Kylo spielt sich wie ein Irrer auf. Poe? Gibt es über ihn etwas wichtiges zu sagen, außer dass er mit den übrigen befreundet ist und in Teil VII die Schlacht anführt? Die junge Rose, die eher wie Beiwerk wirkt und so wirkt, ob man mit ihr Emotionen erzeugen will (Schwesterverlust am Anfang, der Kuss am Ende). 

Deswegen würde ich aber auch nicht vom schlechtesten Film aller Zeiten sprechen. Er hat nur das Problem als "Star Wars" vermarktet zu werden. Er war unterhaltsam, hatte nette Bilder, aber belanglose Charaktere ohne Tiefe. Und mir gefallen die Filme Rogue One und Solo sehr gut, weil sie genau diese Fehler nicht machen. Ob nun politisch korrekt oder nicht, guter oder schlechter Humor oder der Stil der Raumschiffe, das sind alles subjektive Meinungen. Was aber die allermeisten erkannt haben ist, dass den Filmen die Tiefe fehlt. Ich habe mich während des Kinobesuchs unterhalten gefühlt, war aber sicher nicht mein Highlight. Im Früjahr drauf habe ich dann Coco (Musical über ein Totenfest in Südamerika) gesehen und der war echt großartig. 
Aber das ist persönlicher Geschmack, genau wie bei Musik, PC Spielen oder Büchern.


----------



## reddragon1212 (7. Oktober 2018)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Völliger Schwachsinn. Der Film war solide. Er hatte Hänger und Logiklöcher, wie so viele Filme. Scheisse, war er nur in deinen Augen, weil er deinen Geschmack nicht getroffen hat. Kritik üben will genauso gelernt sein, wie Kritik einstecken. Ersteres kannst du zumindest nicht.



Wieso kann ich nicht Kritik üben? Ich hab hier einfach keine lust ne halbe Seite zu schreiben warum ich (und wohl auch ne Menge anderer Leute) den Film schlecht finde. 
 "ich finde den Film scheiße" würde ich auch nicht als Kritik bezeichnen.


----------



## AnnoDomini (7. Oktober 2018)

reddragon1212 schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich nicht Kritik üben? Ich hab hier einfach keine lust ne halbe Seite zu schreiben warum ich (und wohl auch ne Menge anderer Leute) den Film schlecht finde.
> "ich finde den Film scheiße" würde ich auch nicht als Kritik bezeichnen.



Wenn jemand einen Film schlecht findet, fragst du dich dann nicht auch "warum"? Du hast eine sehr subjektive Meinung geäußert, als Kritik würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, auch wenn ich RoTTeN1234´s Meinung deine Haltung als"Völliger Schwachsinn" darzustellen für genauso oberflächlich halte. Deine Meinung zu äußern kann dir sowieso niemand verbieten.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (8. Oktober 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Wenn jemand einen Film schlecht findet, fragst du dich dann nicht auch "warum"? Du hast eine sehr subjektive Meinung geäußert, als Kritik würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, auch wenn ich RoTTeN1234´s Meinung deine Haltung als"Völliger Schwachsinn" darzustellen für genauso oberflächlich halte. Deine Meinung zu äußern kann dir sowieso niemand verbieten.



Ich wollte damit nur herausstellen, wie an die Sache herangegangen wird. Immerhin war ich noch so human, dann auch Argumente für meine Einstiegsthese anzuschließen. Ich kann die auch ausführen. Momentan hab ich da nicht so die Lust mehr dazu, denn die Diskussion wurde auch schon oft genug hier und von mir Live geführt. Von den "der Film ist scheisse" bleibt meistens am Ende eben das übrig "der FIlm ist scheisse" mit diffusen Argumenten von wegen Plotlöchern, "früher war alles besser, die Magie hat mich nicht gezogen. JEDEN, und ich meine JEDEN, den ich bis jetzt mit dieser Meinung "erwischt" habe, konnte ich am Ende dazu bringen, zuzugeben, dass er sich vorher den Film hat mies reden lassen. Entsprechende Erwartungshaltung und zack, hast du dein "Film ist scheisse". Auch gerne in Kombination mit "die wollen bloß Geld machen. NO SHIT SHERLOCK? Ich dachte immer man macht Millionen Produktion aus reiner Menschenliebe. 

Als jemand der selbst schon vor und hinter der Kamera stand, finde ich es im Übrigen eine nicht zu verachtende Frechheit und ein absolut intolerables Verhalten, was hier teilweise als "Kritik" verkauft wird. 
Ich habe in meiner langen Filmschaugeschichte auch häufig dieses Argument mit "Der Film ist scheisse" gebracht, bis mir mal einer ordentlich die Meinung dazu gegeigt hat. Er hatte Recht, was meinen Mangel an Argumenten anging. 

Zu Episode 8: Das die Story hier Schwächen hat, ja wirklich, gebe ich zu. Dennoch, bin ich aus dem Film rausgekommen und war unterhalten. Die Optik war teilweise bombastisch, wenn auch unrealistisch, aber ich lasse mir einen FANTASY Film doch nicht von Realismus kaputt machen. Wollen wir mal über Lichtschwerter, die Macht und allgemein das interstellare Reisen im SW Universum ein Wort verlieren? Baukosten, Physik einer riesigen Raumstation ohne planetare Stützung? Speerförmige Schlachtschiffe, die zwei riesige Bobbel auf der AUSSEN gelegenen Brücke haben? Ganz ehrlich? Die meisten Leute, die nach dem Film "megaenttäuscht" waren, haben mit den Extended Universe Stories gerechnet und die nicht bekommen. Nicht nur das, sie wussten es und sind deswegen schon mit einer "der wird eh nix" Haltung reingegangen. 

Und ich verbiete hier niemanden seine Meinung. Wenn aber jemand Schwachsinn als Fakt verkauft, dann plärre ich genauso zurück. 

Fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein "du akzeptierst nur keine anderen Meinungen" Baby, das denkt, weil man ihm Gegenwind gibt, zensiert man ihn....
ist ja nicht zum Aushalten.


PS: Du darfst mich ruhig zitieren, ich fresse dich nicht.... noch nicht.


----------



## AnnoDomini (8. Oktober 2018)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit nur herausstellen, wie an die Sache herangegangen wird. Immerhin war ich noch so human, dann auch Argumente für meine Einstiegsthese anzuschließen. Ich kann die auch ausführen. Momentan hab ich da nicht so die Lust mehr dazu, denn die Diskussion wurde auch schon oft genug hier und von mir Live geführt. Von den "der Film ist scheisse" bleibt meistens am Ende eben das übrig "der FIlm ist scheisse" mit diffusen Argumenten von wegen Plotlöchern, "früher war alles besser, die Magie hat mich nicht gezogen. JEDEN, und ich meine JEDEN, den ich bis jetzt mit dieser Meinung "erwischt" habe, konnte ich am Ende dazu bringen, zuzugeben, dass er sich vorher den Film hat mies reden lassen. Entsprechende Erwartungshaltung und zack, hast du dein "Film ist scheisse". Auch gerne in Kombination mit "die wollen bloß Geld machen. NO SHIT SHERLOCK? Ich dachte immer man macht Millionen Produktion aus reiner Menschenliebe.
> 
> Als jemand der selbst schon vor und hinter der Kamera stand, finde ich es im Übrigen eine nicht zu verachtende Frechheit und ein absolut intolerables Verhalten, was hier teilweise als "Kritik" verkauft wird.
> Ich habe in meiner langen Filmschaugeschichte auch häufig dieses Argument mit "Der Film ist scheisse" gebracht, bis mir mal einer ordentlich die Meinung dazu gegeigt hat. Er hatte Recht, was meinen Mangel an Argumenten anging.
> ...



Verzeih mir, dass ich Dich nicht ordentlich zitiert hatte. 

Es war auch kein direkter Vorwurf, was mich einfach gestört hat ist es,  dass du schlechtes Argument mit einem schlechten erwiderst. Dass deine Argumente sehr wohl tiefer gehen, habe ich ja gesehen. Das meinte ich ja auch mit dem "warum". Ein gut oder schlecht sind ja bloß subjektive Meinungen ohne richtigen Inhalt und da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, die Herangehensweise in dieser Form ist nicht richtig. Deswegen lohnt es sich auch bei Amazon, der IMDB oder sonstwo sowohl positive als auch negative Rezensionen zu lesen, die einseitige Berichterstattung hilft nun niemandem. Er wollte ja auch seine Meinung nicht verkaufen, wobei ich dir Recht gebe, dass das Argument "keine Lust eine halbe Seite zu schreiben", ziemlich billig ist.  



Ich hoffe du hast es nicht persönlich genommen (zumindest interpretiere ich so das "noch nicht fressen").

Und das ist etwas, was du ansprichst, was ich ohnehin nicht verstehe: Warum muss man Fantasy oder Science-Fiction Filme immer mit so viel Realität betrachten? Das sind Dinge, die mich nicht interessieren. Ich hatte oben schon erwähnt, mich interessieren *tiefe Charaktere, eine interessante, nachvollziehbare Handlung und verständliche Motive* (siehe oben). Ehrlich, bei welchem Star Wars Film habe ich mich gefragt, wie viel Milliarden Credits da gerade in die Luft gehen, ehrlich gesagt bei keinem.  Höchstens in Form von "In Empire at War hätte mich so eine Flotte 20min Arbeit gekostet" 

Ich mag auch die völlig überladenen chinesischen Blockbuster. Da sind die Kämpfe völlig übertrieben, dort werden gigantische Gebäude gebaut, skurile, ja absurde Dinge gemacht. Das finde ich beeindruckend und manchmal vielleicht historisch fragwürdig - was ich als Historiker aber auch darf  - aber ich störe mich nicht daran, dass die Physik der Kämpfe - öh - vermutlich Mist ist oder komische Gebäude gebaut werden, weil der Film trotzdem spannend ist. Aber dafür muss es auch einen überzeugenden Plot geben.  Ob in Star War IV die X-Wings an dem großen Planeten Yavin so nah vorbeifliegen können, wen interessiert das? Die anschließende Raumschlacht interessiert mich und die Entwicklung der Charaktere. Das gleiche gilt ja auch für die ganzen Superheldenfilme, wo Physik und Technik - sagen wir mal - gewagt ist. Und ob ein Raumschiff ohne Antrieb nicht irgendwo hinkommt - davon habe ich erst hier im Forum gelesen. Ich will eine logische Story und keine logische Technik.

Der einzige Film, der mir jetzt einfällt, der sich tatsächlich mit Technik und Wissenschaft auseinandergesetzt, ist *Interstellar* und das auf seine sehr eigene Art. Auch das kann man gut oder schlecht finden, solange der Plot funktioniert, die Charaktere überzeugen können und ich zufrieden aus dem Kino gehen kann, bin ich zufrieden. Das gleiche gilt auch für den Star Wars Film. Ich bin unterhalten worden  und war auch zufrieden, gut fand ich den Film deswegen trotzdem nicht. Das hat auch nichts mit der "Magie" der alten Filme zu tun.  Genau so wie ich die ersten drei Filme (inklusive Podrace-Rennen) unterhaltsam finde, wo viele eingefleischte Fans mit dem Kopf schütteln würden.


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. Oktober 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Und das ist etwas, was du ansprichst, was ich ohnehin nicht verstehe: Warum muss man Fantasy oder Science-Fiction Filme immer mit so viel Realität betrachten?



Das Realismus-Argument ist ein sehr schwaches. Wenn mir in einem Film etwas nicht gefällt, weil ich es nicht realistisch finde, beziehe ich mich nicht auf unseren echten "Erden-Realismus", sondern auf den filminternen Realismus. Das ist ein Unterschied.
Und das gilt für alle halbwegs ausführlichen Fantasy- oder Sci-Fi-Filme und -Franchises - sie folgen einem eigenen fiktiven Realismus innerhalb der eigens erschaffenen Welt. 
Sind Orks in Herr der Ringe nach unseren Maßstäben realistisch? Natürlich nicht. D.h. aber trotzdem nicht, dass ein Ork im dritten Teil von alleine die Mauer von Minas Tirith hochfliegen kann - das würde nicht zu dem passen, was der Film als Realismus etabliert hat. Sind Lichtschwerter realistisch? Nach unseren Maßstäben natürlich nicht, genauso wenig wie das Konzept der Macht. Dennoch hat das SW-Franchise im Laufe der Zeit eigene Regeln und Maßstäbe für die eigene Realität etabliert und als Fan erwartet man, dass denen gefolgt wird. Nach unserer Realität beurteilt, sind 90% aller Filme unlogisch.
Im Falle von Episode 8 ist demnach das Problem, dass Rian Johnson Dinge einführt, die so noch nie etabliert wurden, dementsprechend überraschen sie den Zuschauer. Das kann gut aufgenommen werden, aber auch schlecht, da Neuerungen bei einem so lang laufenden Franchise von Fans teilweise schwer aufgenommen werden. Wenn ich also sage, dass ich etwas aus Episode 8 unrealistisch finde und es im Kontext des SW-Realismus als unpassend empfinde kann das also ein völlig gültiges Argument sein. Als Gegenargument dann zu kommen mit "Ist doch eh alles unrealistisch, es gibt auch keine Lichtschwerter etc." ist ziemlich unsinnig. Nach dem Maßstab könnte man dann also alle Regeln über Bord werfen? Wieso schnippst dann Rey nicht einfach im nächsten Film mit dem Finger und lässt Kylos Kopf am anderen Ende der Galaxie platzen? Kann ja nicht unrealistisch sein, macht ja sowieso alles keinen Sinn


----------



## AnnoDomini (9. Oktober 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Im Falle von Episode 8 ist demnach das Problem, dass Rian Johnson Dinge einführt, die so noch nie etabliert wurden, dementsprechend überraschen sie den Zuschauer. Das kann gut aufgenommen werden, aber auch schlecht, da Neuerungen bei einem so lang laufenden Franchise von Fans teilweise schwer aufgenommen werden. Wenn ich also sage, dass ich etwas aus Episode 8 unrealistisch finde und es im Kontext des SW-Realismus als unpassend empfinde kann das also ein völlig gültiges Argument sein. Als Gegenargument dann zu kommen mit "Ist doch eh alles unrealistisch, es gibt auch keine Lichtschwerter etc." ist ziemlich unsinnig.



Was genau hat den Rian Johnson hinzugefügt? Spontan mag mir jetzt nichts einfallen. Oder meinst du Dinge wie, dass Rey gefühlt eine Stunde für ihre Machtentfaltung braucht, wo Luke Skywalker Jahre für gebraucht hat?

Aber so genau zwischen Erden-Realismus und filminternen Realismus hätte ich nie differenzert  Geht es nicht auch darum, ob etwas in den Kontext passt und nicht darum, wie realistisch etwas ist? 

Also wer Lichtschwerter für doof empfindet, bei dem frage ich mich ohnehin, ob er nicht den falschen Film schaut bzw geschaut hat


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. Oktober 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Was genau hat den Rian Johnson hinzugefügt? Spontan mag mir jetzt nichts einfallen. Oder meinst du Dinge wie, dass Rey gefühlt eine Stunde für ihre Machtentfaltung braucht, wo Luke Skywalker Jahre für gebraucht hat?
> 
> Aber so genau zwischen Erden-Realismus und filminternen Realismus hätte ich nie differenzert  Geht es nicht auch darum, ob etwas in den Kontext passt und nicht darum, wie realistisch etwas ist?
> 
> Also wer Lichtschwerter für doof empfindet, bei dem frage ich mich ohnehin, ob er nicht den falschen Film schaut bzw geschaut hat



Rian Johnson hat neue Machtfähigkeiten eingeführt. Schweben durch das All wie bei Leia, die Art von Kommunikation zwischen Rey und Kylo, Yoda der als Machtgeist per Blitz die körperliche Welt beeinflusst, Lukes Machthologramme... Johnson hat einiges gemacht, das so noch nicht integriert war, u.a. auch diese Hyperraum-Kamikaze. 
Ich will jetzt gar nicht ins Werten dieser jeweiligen Veränderungen gehen, nur deutlich machen,dass es sie gibt und man sie als alteingesessener Fan eben auch negativ beurteilen kann. Sowie jede Kanon-Änderung. 

Genau es geht darum ob etwas in den Kontext passt. Nur ist der Kontext in einem Star Wars Film eben Star Wars und nicht unsere weltliche Realität und Logik.  Und in dem Kontext muss es Sinn ergeben.


----------



## Enisra (9. Oktober 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Rian Johnson hat neue Machtfähigkeiten eingeführt. Schweben durch das All wie bei Leia, die Art von Kommunikation zwischen Rey und Kylo, Yoda der als Machtgeist per Blitz die körperliche Welt beeinflusst, Lukes Machthologramme... Johnson hat einiges gemacht, das so noch nicht integriert war, u.a. auch diese Hyperraum-Kamikaze.
> Ich will jetzt gar nicht ins Werten dieser jeweiligen Veränderungen gehen, nur deutlich machen,dass es sie gibt und man sie als alteingesessener Fan eben auch negativ beurteilen kann. Sowie jede Kanon-Änderung.
> 
> Genau es geht darum ob etwas in den Kontext passt. Nur ist der Kontext in einem Star Wars Film eben Star Wars und nicht unsere weltliche Realität und Logik.  Und in dem Kontext muss es Sinn ergeben.


_
"So viele Aussagen und alles ist falsch"_

1. Nervt nicht mit der Weltraumszene! Ernsthaft, wie oft noch muss man erzählen dass man nicht Instant Stirbt wenn man in den Weltraum rausgeblasen wird, dass man nicht platzt und es im Weltraum keine Luft gibt durch die sich Dinge bewegen und wehen können ...
2. Also so die Kommunikation wie zwischen Leia und Luke in EP5? Oder die Zwischen Palpatine und Mara? oder die ganze andere Telepathie
3. Also so wie die Sith Machtgeister auf Yavin und Korriban?
4. Also wie Luke es schon im The Dark Empire Comic gemacht hat?

Oh ja, der hat ganz böse schlimme neue Dinge Erfunden die es so vorher noch nie gab und total konträr zum so geliebten EU stehen


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. Oktober 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> _
> "So viele Aussagen und alles ist falsch"_
> 
> 1. Nervt nicht mit der Weltraumszene! Ernsthaft, wie oft noch muss man erzählen dass man nicht Instant Stirbt wenn man in den Weltraum rausgeblasen wird, dass man nicht platzt und es im Weltraum keine Luft gibt durch die sich Dinge bewegen und wehen können ...
> ...



1. Wo hab ich denn gesagt, dass sie direkt tot ist? Ich habe nix davon gesagt, lediglich, dass man vergleichbare Machtfähigkeiten in den Filmen noch nicht gesehen hat.
2. Das war andere Form der Kommunikation; im Falle von Kylo und Rey wurde ja sogar Wasser von einer auf die andere Seite übertragen. Ähnlich vllt schon dagewesen. Nicht genau so.
3. Ich orientiere mich in meinen Aussagen an den Filmen. 
4. Siehe 3. Im Film-Universum sind diese Fähigkeiten noch nicht etabliert gewesen.

Und das war btw alles worum es mir ging - neue Aspekte der Macht, die mit Johnsons Film in das Film-Universum eingebaut wurden. Wie gesagt: Ich bin ja nicht mal ins Werten gegangen. Alteingesessene Fans gewöhnen sich eben nicht schnell an Neuerungen, deswegen gibt es bei Episode 8 eine vermehrte Diskussion über filminternen Realismus. 



> Oh ja, der hat ganz böse schlimme neue Dinge Erfunden die es so vorher noch nie gab und total konträr zum so geliebten EU stehen



Ganz ehrlich: Les meine Beiträge richtig und schreib hier keinen so Unsinn rein. Ich habe überhaupt nichts gewertet, lediglich Neuerungen dargestellt und dieses Realismus-Argument erläutert. Behandel echte "Hater" wegen mir so respektlos wie du willst, aber gewöhn dir doch bitte mal einen respektvolleren Umgang mit Leuten an, die dir gegenüber auch einen anständigen Ton pflegen. Und das habe ich bisher bei jeder Star Wars-Diskussion, ganz im Gegensatz zu dir.


----------



## Siriuz (10. Oktober 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja?
> Welche denn?
> Und nennt doch gleich noch den Fünft schlechtesten Film am besten dazu, dann aber mit Ausführungen
> Dumme Kommentare abgeben mit denen man sich Lächerlich macht kann man viel, aber wenn ihr dass doch so genau wisst und klar ist könnt ihr das doch mal belegen
> ...



Ach, du schon wieder. Für mich ist die neue Trilogie eben schlechte Fanfiction, wobei für jeden Film ein anderer Möchtegern-Autor schrieb. 

- Es gibt keinen konsequenten Strang der Trilogie
- Demontierung Luke Skywalkers
- Rey kann einfach alles
- Erst über Reys Herkunft groß spekulieren, am Ende entschied sich Johnson für nichts
- Aufgezwungene SJW-Politisierung der ganzen Trilogie
- Überall Logiklücken
- Snoke groß aufbauschen und am Ende war er wohl nichts
.
. 
.
Könnte das jetzt noch ewig weiterführen. Aber:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ECwhB21Pnk&t=0s&index=4&list=LLadvil3KnFIMrosZtM7Ov0Q


----------



## Amelius01 (10. Oktober 2018)

Siriuz schrieb:


> - Demontierung Luke Skywalkers



Die Demontierung finde ich aber nicht besonders schlimm. Im nachhinein finde ich sie sogar gut. 

Denn war es nicht Yoda, der Lukes Versagen in Episode 5 prophezeite?
.
.
.
Könnte das jetzt noch ewig weiterführen. Aber:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kjEnDj7K30


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. Oktober 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Nervt nicht mit der Weltraumszene!


Komisch wenn etwas nicht in Deine kleine rosarote Traumwelt passt, ist es Nerven !

Arbeite mal dringend an Deiner Netiquette !


----------



## Siriuz (10. Oktober 2018)

Amelius01 schrieb:


> Die Demontierung finde ich aber nicht besonders schlimm. Im nachhinein finde ich sie sogar gut.
> 
> Denn war es nicht Yoda, der Lukes Versagen in Episode 5 prophezeite?
> .
> ...



Was ein Unsinn. Yodas Aussage galt nicht das Scheitern als "Jedi" in der weit entfernten Zukunft, sondern  Yoda hat auf Dagobah bereits die Hoffnung aufgegeben. Er wollte Luke nicht ausbilden weil Sohn von Anakin und zu Alt. Luke ist im Gegensatz zu Anakin wie Schwarz und Weiß.  Luke war/ist der naive Farmerjunge, der immer die Hoffnung sah und dem nichts aus dem Konzept brachte, der nach Episode 5 erwachsen wurde. Der alte verbitterte Luke passt nicht zum Charakter. Diese demontierung hat der Charakter nicht verdient.


----------



## reddragon1212 (11. Oktober 2018)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> ...





AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Wenn jemand einen Film schlecht findet, fragst du dich dann nicht auch "warum"? Du hast eine sehr subjektive Meinung geäußert, als Kritik würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, auch wenn ich RoTTeN1234´s Meinung deine Haltung als"Völliger Schwachsinn" darzustellen für genauso oberflächlich halte. Deine Meinung zu äußern kann dir sowieso niemand verbieten.




Ich habe meine Meinung schon ausführlich niedergeschrieben, nur hab ich nicht jedes mal lust drauf das zu machen  
Ich kann für euch beiden gerne noch mal meine groben Punkte zusammen fassen.  Allerdings kommen wir vermutlich trotzdem nicht auf einen Nenner, da sowas natürlich immer subjektiv ist.

-Film passt nicht zu SW7 -> Hauptschuld trägt hier natürlich Disney die weder ein Drehbuch für eine Trilogie!!! hatten und dann auch andere Regisseure einsetzen.
-Nervige Logikfehler / Eigenlogik von SW über Bord geworfen. -> Wir fliegen tagelang hinterher weil wir es nicht schaffen zu überholen und unsere kurzstreckenflieger abgeschossen werden könnten / Lichtgeschwindigkeit um feindliche Schiffe zu zerstören / Die Art wie die Macht eingesetzt wird)
-Story von Luke extrem enttäuschend und auch das passt mir nicht ins Bild ( Fing natürlich schon in EP7 an)
-Hauptbösewicht sterben lassen (Vermutlich denken sie sich in dem Moment eine Story aus ihn wiederzubeleben)
-Der Film lebt von seinen "dramatischen" Wendungen -> kein Widersehwert

SW7 fand ich schon nicht berauschend.. aber es hat wenigstens spaß gemacht den anzuschauen..  aber SW8 ist für mich der schlechte SW Film bisher. 
Wenn Johnson seinen Stil durchbringen möchte soll er das von mir aus machen.. aber dann bitte in einer anderen Geschichte.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (11. Oktober 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Verzeih mir, dass ich Dich nicht ordentlich zitiert hatte.
> 
> [...].



Alles gut  Und persönlich nehme ich sowas nicht. Und ja du darfst den Film schlecht finden und das schreibst du auch korrekt. Der Film ist nicht schlecht oder gar "scheisse" er ist grundsolide und für mich war genug Unterhaltung geboten, um rein zugehen. 

Ich muss hier eingestehen, dass ich finde, dass der Charakterentwicklung in den klassischen Filmen ehrlich gesagt etwas viel beigemessen wird, weil man irgendwie die Nostalgie Brille auf hat. Das nur mal nebenbei gesagt. Ich hab die Filme aber auch nie deswegen angeschaut, sondern wegen Lichtschwertern, völlig wahnsinnigen Raumschlachten und schneller Action. Das man das aber auch übertreiben kann, zeigt für mich "Dunkle Bedrohung". Hier habe ich tatsächlich auch einen handwerklichen Kritikpunkt: Neben dem Überreizung des CGI in dem Film, war mir vor allem das konstante hin und her springen zwischen den verschiedenen Schauplätzen ein Dorn im Auge. Ich meine damit die ständigen Überblendungen. Das wird zwar selbst in den Klassikern und in den neuen eingesetzt, aber wesentlich dezenter und nicht gefühlt auf LSD: Den dritten Teil der Prequels fand ich um Übrigen, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, recht gut.

In allem anderen kann ich dir zustimmen, die Magie der alten Teile war nicht da. Liegt bei mir vielleicht auch mit fortschreitendem Alter. Viele Filme, Spiele und Bücher gehen mir inzwischen so am Poppes vorbei, das glaubst du nicht.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (11. Oktober 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> 1. Wo hab ich denn gesagt, dass sie direkt tot ist? Ich habe nix davon gesagt, lediglich, dass man vergleichbare Machtfähigkeiten in den Filmen noch nicht gesehen hat.
> 2. Das war andere Form der Kommunikation; im Falle von Kylo und Rey wurde ja sogar Wasser von einer auf die andere Seite übertragen. Ähnlich vllt schon dagewesen. Nicht genau so.
> 3. Ich orientiere mich in meinen Aussagen an den Filmen.
> 4. Siehe 3. Im Film-Universum sind diese Fähigkeiten noch nicht etabliert gewesen.
> .



Ich kann deine Argumentation tatsächlich nachvollziehen, allerdings ist es zumindest für mich das erste Mal (abzüglich Leia im All), dass ich diese Punkte als Kritik höre. Ich hab mich über die Kampfmeditation von Luke gefreut, auch in der dunklen Erinnerung, dass das sehr kostpielig ist. Ich finde auch nicht, dass Yoda, der die Welt beeinflusst für dieses Universum, auch nur die Filme betrachtet, so weit hergeholt ist. Das Leia Anzeichen der Macht zeigt, war auch schon in den alten Teilen zu sehen.

Ich habe die starke Macht von Kylo und Rei übrigens so verstanden: Da das Gleichgewicht der Macht wohl komplett durcheinander geraten ist, nachdem Luke seine Jedi Schule aufgemacht hat, gab es wohl einen mächtigen Sith als Gegenpart zu Luke. Er tötet alle neuen Jedi, was Luke und ihn zu den letzten beiden bekannten Nutzern macht. Nun taucht noch Snoak auf und Luke wendet sich von der Macht ab. Rei entdeckt ihre Kräfte und wird rapide stärker, da sich das Gefüge der Macht auf diese Vier konzentriert. Snoak stirbt, Luke stirbt. Gleichgewicht hergestellt. Langsam erwachen auch in anderen wieder Machtkräfte (siehe Besen am Ende) und ein neuer Zyklus mit zwei wahnsinnig mächtigen Machtnutzern entsteht. 
Sehr kurze und nicht sehr ausformulierte Zusammenfassung


----------



## AnnoDomini (11. Oktober 2018)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Alles gut  Und persönlich nehme ich sowas nicht. Und ja du darfst den Film schlecht finden und das schreibst du auch korrekt. Der Film ist nicht schlecht oder gar "scheisse" er ist grundsolide und für mich war genug Unterhaltung geboten, um rein zugehen.
> 
> Ich muss hier eingestehen, dass ich finde, dass der Charakterentwicklung in den klassischen Filmen ehrlich gesagt etwas viel beigemessen wird, weil man irgendwie die Nostalgie Brille auf hat. Das nur mal nebenbei gesagt. Ich hab die Filme aber auch nie deswegen angeschaut, sondern wegen Lichtschwertern, völlig wahnsinnigen Raumschlachten und schneller Action. Das man das aber auch übertreiben kann, zeigt für mich "Dunkle Bedrohung". Hier habe ich tatsächlich auch einen handwerklichen Kritikpunkt: Neben dem Überreizung des CGI in dem Film, war mir vor allem das konstante hin und her springen zwischen den verschiedenen Schauplätzen ein Dorn im Auge. Ich meine damit die ständigen Überblendungen. Das wird zwar selbst in den Klassikern und in den neuen eingesetzt, aber wesentlich dezenter und nicht gefühlt auf LSD: Den dritten Teil der Prequels fand ich um Übrigen, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, recht gut.
> 
> In allem anderen kann ich dir zustimmen, die Magie der alten Teile war nicht da. Liegt bei mir vielleicht auch mit fortschreitendem Alter. Viele Filme, Spiele und Bücher gehen mir inzwischen so am Poppes vorbei, das glaubst du nicht.



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.

Solide ist er soweit auch gewesen und er hat mich schließlich auch unterhalten, ich fand ihn nur einfach nicht gut. Das mit der Charakterentwicklung fällt mir bei den alten Filmen deswegen immer ein, weil du an Luke das eigentlich ganz schön siehst: Zu Beginn ist er eigentlich ein Nichts, er arbeitet bei seiner Ziehfamilie, ärgert sich, dass er nicht weg kommt, im Teil Fünf wird er dann ausgebildet, auch hier sieht man seine Schwierigkeiten, dass er immer wieder aufgeben will - er ist nicht stolz und überkommen wie Rey in der neuen Trilogie. Er wirkt dadurch menschlich. In Teil 6, wo er seine Freunde schützen will und sich dem Imperium stellt, auch um den Imperator direkt konfrontieren zu können. Zu Leia oder meinetwegen auch Han Solo könnte ich Dir ähnliches schreiben.

In den neuen Filmen fehlt mir dieser Bogen. Rey ist einfach kalt, wirkt bansheehaft und hat gefühlt überhaupt keine Charakterentwicklung. Der Ansatz an Charakterentwicklung geht dadurch kaputt, indem Han Solo in Teil 7 aus der Geschichte ausscheidet. Da hatte ich mir relativ viel erhofft - vielleicht auch zu viel. Für die anderen Charaktere in der neuen Trilogie gilt schlicht das Gleiche.

Das  Hin und Her springen zwischen den Spielorten ist aber auch erst seit Episode 8 zu extrem geworden. In Teil 7 baute die Story sich ja um die Personen in und um den Milleniumfalken auf.  Vielleicht ist auch einfach der "Cut" in den neueren Filmen schärfer und stärker geworden als in den Vorgängern. Da gab es ja zwischen Dagobah und dem Milleniumfalken oder zwischen Endor und Todesstern und der Raumflotte auch Sprünge, sie kamen mir aber nicht so abrupt vor.  Ich weiß nicht, wie du das siehst.  In Teil 8 gibts dann noch mindestens drei andere Nebenschauplätze, weil ja gefühlt alle Personen an unterschiedlichen Orten etwas gleichzeitig machen. Das hat mir an dem Solo-Film gut gefallen, da gab es diese Sprünge gefühlt gar nicht, im Ansatz bei Rogue One.



Siriuz schrieb:


> Ach, du schon wieder. Für mich ist die neue Trilogie eben schlechte Fanfiction, wobei für jeden Film ein anderer Möchtegern-Autor schrieb.
> 
> - Es gibt keinen konsequenten Strang der Trilogie
> - Demontierung Luke Skywalkers
> ...



Beim fehlenden konsequenten Strang gebe ich dir völlig Recht, bei der Spekulation um die Herkunft Reys und die Sache um Snoke ebenfalls. Wobei mich die letzten beiden Punkte viel mehr gestört haben, da ich so eine gewisse Spannung hatte. Am Ende ist die Lösung banal, ja sogar belanglos gewesen. Und das mit Snoke ärgert mich besonders, da man zumindest im Ansatz mal eine interessante - böse - Persönlichkeit hatte, auf die ich eben so gehofft hatte wie auf das Gespann Han Solo - Rey. Aus beidem ist nix geworden, was ich schade finde. Die Demontierung Lukes denke ich ist sehr persönlich und jeder sieht es anders. Andererseits denke ich, allein dass Luke in den Filmen 4 - 6 so menschlich dargestellt wird, ich den ein oder anderen Schritt nachvollziehen kann. Andererseits gibt er nicht auf, Darth Vader von der guten Seite zu überzeugen, gibt aber in Teil VIII auf, weil er Kylo nicht in den Griff kriegt.

Von SJW würde ich bei den neuen Star Wars Filmen aber noch nicht sprechen. Und  Möchtegern-Autor finde ich schon fast dreist.  J. J. Abrahms und Lawrence Kasdan haben beide schon viel geliefert und auch einige sehr sehenswerte Filme. Wobei bei J.J Abrahms häufiger der Vorwurf kommt, dass er alte Universen für sehr eigene Vorstellungen umbaut (bestes Beispiel die neuen Star Trek Filme, die mir aber gut gefallen).  Auch Rian Johnson hat schon einiges in seiner Filmographie. Als Möchtegern möchte ich davon niemanden bezeichnen. Ich glaube das willst du auch nicht, dass man dein Lebenswerk als "Möchtegern" bezeichnet! Auch wenn Star Wars eher ein neues Metier ist (bis auf Kasdan, der auch schon an Episode 5 beteiligt war!)


----------



## reddragon1212 (11. Oktober 2018)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ich habe die starke Macht von Kylo und Rei übrigens so verstanden: Da das Gleichgewicht der Macht wohl komplett durcheinander geraten ist, nachdem Luke seine Jedi Schule aufgemacht hat, gab es wohl einen mächtigen Sith als Gegenpart zu Luke. Er tötet alle neuen Jedi, was Luke und ihn zu den letzten beiden bekannten Nutzern macht. Nun taucht noch Snoak auf und Luke wendet sich von der Macht ab. Rei entdeckt ihre Kräfte und wird rapide stärker, da sich das Gefüge der Macht auf diese Vier konzentriert. Snoak stirbt, Luke stirbt. Gleichgewicht hergestellt. Langsam erwachen auch in anderen wieder Machtkräfte (siehe Besen am Ende) und ein neuer Zyklus mit zwei wahnsinnig mächtigen Machtnutzern entsteht.
> Sehr kurze und nicht sehr ausformulierte Zusammenfassung



Das ist wie mit Religion.. wenn man nur fest genug dran glaubt, kann man sich alles so zurecht biegen dass es passt. 
Mir geht die Macht in den neuen Teilen viel zu sehr auf die nerven.. weil sie einfach viel zu stark ist und viel zu großen einfluss hat.. Lichtschwerter die sich wie Zauberstäbe aus Harry Potter verhalten.. Jedis ohne Training.. 
Normalerweise müssen Jedis viele viele Jahre trainieren um die kräfte zu beherrschen.. Luke war schon eine große Ausnahme 

Btw, ich den SW Filmen 1-6 herrschte dauerhaft ein großes ungleichgewicht zwischen SITH/JEDI 

Aber wir könnten hier noch Tagelang diskutieren.. Meine SW Welt ist mit den neune Filmen nun mal angekratzt und es stört mich alles zu sehr. 
Du hast dich drauf eingelassen und kannst weiterhin spaß an den Filmen haben. Und darum beneide ich Dich
Das meine ich ohne ironie.. ich wurde im Kino ständig aus dem Film "geworfen" weil mir manche stellen zu blöd waren.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (12. Oktober 2018)

reddragon1212 schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit Religion.. wenn man nur fest genug dran glaubt, kann man sich alles so zurecht biegen dass es passt.
> Mir geht die Macht in den neuen Teilen viel zu sehr auf die nerven.. weil sie einfach viel zu stark ist und viel zu großen einfluss hat.. Lichtschwerter die sich wie Zauberstäbe aus Harry Potter verhalten.. Jedis ohne Training..
> Normalerweise müssen Jedis viele viele Jahre trainieren um die kräfte zu beherrschen.. Luke war schon eine große Ausnahme
> 
> ...



Das ist deine eigene Schuld. Ich hab mich auch nicht auf die Filme "eingelassen", sondern bin ohne erweiterte Erwartung oder Vorgeplänkel in den Film. Daher fand ich ihn  wohl unterhaltsam. Mir persönlich geht nur dieses ewige Schlechtreden und ganz besonders diese SJW-Verschwörungstheorie ziemlich auf den Keks. Seit wann ist soziale Gerechtigkeit eigentlich zum Schimpfwort geworden?

Den Vorwurf religiösen Fanatismus' lass ich mir aber nicht gefallen. Dafür erwarte ich fast schon eine Entschuldigung,


----------



## AnnoDomini (12. Oktober 2018)

reddragon1212 schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit Religion.. wenn man nur fest genug dran glaubt, kann man sich alles so zurecht biegen dass es passt.
> Mir geht die Macht in den neuen Teilen viel zu sehr auf die nerven.. weil sie einfach viel zu stark ist und viel zu großen einfluss hat.. Lichtschwerter die sich wie Zauberstäbe aus Harry Potter verhalten.. Jedis ohne Training..
> Normalerweise müssen Jedis viele viele Jahre trainieren um die kräfte zu beherrschen.. Luke war schon eine große Ausnahme
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, wie Du jetzt auf den Trip mit der Religion kommst. Wenn du aber jemals über dieses oberflächliche Argument hinausgekommen bist, wirst du schon merken, dass allein das Argument naiv ist. Ich hoffe du meinst es nicht ernst.

Abseits der Religion hatte ich Dir oben schon Recht gegeben, dass ich die fehlende Charakterentwicklung bei Rey nachvollziehen kann. Vielleicht wird sie ja wahnsinnig und zerstört alles in einer Machtexplosion 

Wie bist du denn in den Film gegangen? Hast du vorher Bücher und Zeitschriften gewälst und noch mal alle anderen sechs Filme angesehen? Ich hab mir nur eine Kinokarte gekauft und habe hatte bloß die Diskussion um Reys Familie im Hinterkopf. Für mich ist es erst einmal ein *Kinofilm*, der mich unterhalten soll. Und das schaffen die meisten Filme, manchmal mit fadem Beisgeschmack wie hier, manchmal schaffen sie es aber auch mich zu beeindrucken (Detective Dee 1 + 2, die Unglaublichen Teil 2 oder auch Coco). Enttäuscht unter Umständen, aber ich bin nachher nicht zur Kinokasse und habe mein Geld zurückgefordert. 

Der Film hat einfach sein Potential nicht ausgeschöpft. Auch hier kann icht nur sagen, der Solo-Film hat vieles besser gemacht. Der Kampf auf dieser Schwebebahn, die Raumkämpfe, die Charaktere. Ich kann nur noch einmal betonen, dass Lando Calrissian eine interessante Figur gewesen ist, vielleicht hoffte ich deswegen auf einen Film über ihn. Aber selbst Disney hat mitbekommen, dass sie mit ihren Star-Wars-Story Filmen nicht wirklich Geld verdienen.

In Star Wars ging es auch noch nie "nur" um Action sondern eben auch darum, was die Charaktere die Filme über machen, deswegen sind sie ja auch als Trilogie ausgelegt. Man darf sich schon Gedanken machen, was wird wohl aus den Figuren und man *sollte* davon ausgehen, dass es eine Entwicklung geben müsste. Es sind Kleinigkeiten, die die Filme ausmachen. Die einzige Stelle, wo mir das in Star Wars VIII aufgefallen ist, das war wo Luke ein letztes Mal R2D2 traf. Freundschaft, Erinnerungen. Die einzige richtig gute und schöne Szene, von denen es viel zu wenige gab. In Teil VII war das die Verfolgungsjagd durch den Sternenzerstörer auf dem Wüstenplaneten.



RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Das ist deine eigene Schuld. Ich hab mich auch nicht auf die Filme "eingelassen", sondern bin ohne erweiterte Erwartung oder Vorgeplänkel in den Film. Daher fand ich ihn  wohl unterhaltsam. Mir persönlich geht nur dieses ewige Schlechtreden und ganz besonders diese SJW-Verschwörungstheorie ziemlich auf den Keks. Seit wann ist soziale Gerechtigkeit eigentlich zum Schimpfwort geworden?



Was auch immer jetzt alles zur SJW-Theorie gehört. Inwiefern geht es denn um Soziale Gerechtigkeit? Außer dass ich SJW sowieso für Star Wars unzutreffend finde. 
Mit dem Enthusiasmus, mit dem Menschen in ihren bitteren Tod rennen, um andere zu retten? Diese ganzen Rachegedanken? Das sinnlose Gemetzel den ganzen Film über? Oder das asiatische Schwesternpaar? Aber wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, die beiden asiatischen Schwestern hätte es nun wahrlich nicht gebraucht. Sie haben weder irgendwie intensiv zur Story beigetragen noch haben sie den Film wirklich bereichert. Einen Kuss hätte man anders integrieren können, genauso wie dieses Metallstück, mit dem das System umgangen wird. Stattdessen bleibt das Potential anderswo liegen. Dieser Casino-Planet, der wieder nur zum Schlachtfeld abgewertet wird. *Hier* hätte man etwas mit sozialer Gerechtigkeit machen können, der Film macht aber bloß ein Gefecht draus, anstatt einmal mit Gegensätzen zu spielen. Star Wars ist schon immer pathetisch gewesen, aber selten so einfallslos.

Statt den Asiatinnen hätten sie doch ein Pärchen Twilek-Zwillinge in den Film schicken können


----------



## Kashban (29. Oktober 2018)

Hjorgar schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich mit meinen Aussagen zum Thema Gralshüter. Und wie sagte schon Immanuel Kant: "Über den Geschmack lässt sich nicht disputieren."  Du darfst gerne der Meinung sein, dass dieser Film grottenschlecht war. Aber gehe nicht davon aus, dass Deine Meinung die einzig wahre Meinung ist.  Da der Film über 1 Milliarde Dollar eingespielt hat, ist er fürwahr ein ganz fürchterlicher Film.  Er ist kein Meilenstein der Filmgeschichte, aber ganz sicher kein Totalausfall.



Das ist keine Meinung, sondern objektiv belegbar. Frag mal Leute, die noch mehr davon verstehen glaubwürdige Geschichten und Charaktere zu schreiben als ich. Youtube ist voll von Videos, wo das ausführlich erklärt wird.


----------



## Kashban (29. Oktober 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das Realismus-Argument ist ein sehr schwaches. Wenn mir in einem Film etwas nicht gefällt, weil ich es nicht realistisch finde, beziehe ich mich nicht auf unseren echten "Erden-Realismus", sondern auf den filminternen Realismus. Das ist ein Unterschied.



Sehr richtig: Es geht nicht um Realismus sondern um Glaubwürdigkeit und die Möglichkeit, sich mit den Figuren zu identifizieren. Das geht auch mit Zeichentrick, Puppenspiel und Strichmännchen, wenn man es richtig macht. Der Disney - Pomp ist dazu gar nicht notwendig.


----------



## WildBill89 (4. November 2018)

Eigentlich fand ich den Film nicht schlecht.Besonders Anfang und Ende haben mir gefallen,auch die Story um Rey.

Die Story um Finn und der Suche nach dem Codeknacker fand ich aber völlig überflüssig.Ich fand es einfach langweilig und übermäßig albern,besonders die Flucht auf diesen Viechern aus dem Casino war mal wirklich klassischer Kinderkram von Disney.Der Teil der Story hat auch die eigentlich recht ernste Geschichte unnötig albern wirken lassen.

Problematisch finde ich auch,die neue Trilogie ist im Grunde nichts anderes als ein Remake der klassischen Trilogie,daher weiß man nun eigentlich auch schon wie Teil 9 laufen wird (ähnlich wie die Rückkehr der Jedi Ritter,also große finale Schlacht und Tod einer Hauptperson (würde mal behaupten es wird Kylo Ren treffen).

Also trotz der ganzen Kritik,fand ich Solo dagegen seeeeehr viel besser,der Film kam trotz zahlreicher Späße viel ernsthafter rüber und einfach mal ein richtiger Wild West Weltraumfilm um Han Solo,der viel Fragen zu seiner Vergangenheit geklärt hat (also in Bezug auf die Filme,die ja nun nur noch zum Kanon gehören,anders als die Bücher).

Und Rogue One als Spin-off ist für mich der bisher beste Star Wars Film überhaupt,besser als die 3 Trilogien,da war der Name Star Wars einfach mal Programm.


----------

